# WELCOME back GW..... DRIVELER # 209



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome back to the real world GW


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Welcome back to the real world GW



Stonerbro on a roll. 

Welcome back coffeebro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Good one Mike. Welcome home Gobble. Sure been missing that good brew.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stonerbro on a roll.
> 
> Welcome back coffeebro!



Jefffaa ya think I should put 2 two to too tutu pots on seeins he been gone so long and hasn't had a real cup in a while ??


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Yer to quick Moon didn't see it comin from your side


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

Evening


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening



Wy go ahead and keep the motor let her have the other half and think you're a nice guy ( we know the motorprobably cost more then the boat anyways )


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2016)

Evening youngins.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 29, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stonerbro on a roll.
> 
> Welcome back coffeebro!



I was wasn't I Jeff,  so many people will miss out on the tunes at the end of the last DRIVELER them poor folks


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

Evening Ky


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2016)

You working Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 29, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jefffaa ya think I should put 2 two to too tutu pots on seeins he been gone so long and hasn't had a real cup in a while ??



yessir, two pots should do it! 



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evenin Wy.



KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evenin BO$$



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I was wasn't I Jeff,  so many people will miss out on the tunes at the end of the last DRIVELER them poor folks



I went back and listened to them.....good memories.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You working Wy?



Yes sir


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 29, 2016)

How's things going Chief


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 29, 2016)

Work work work Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How's things going Chief



Just trudgin along Wybro. Hope all is well with you and yours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Coffeebro's clock should be all messed up and brewin up a couple of pots.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just trudgin along Wybro. Hope all is well with you and yours.



We're still kicking, can't complain


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Got a feeling our coffee is going to have jetlag in the morning and show up around noon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Jefffaa ya think I should put 2 two to too tutu pots on seeins he been gone so long and hasn't had a real cup in a while ??





Wycliff said:


> Got a feeling our coffee is going to have jetlag in the morning and show up around noon



stonerbro,  that is the truth.  They make expresso and water it down to make coffee.   Only found one place that made pressed coffee and had several cups.   

Wybro, what is jetlag?   Home a 11:30 up at 5ish   

btw:  Best driveler ever


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2016)

WOW, this driveler thread surely has some GOOD MOJO in it !!!!

Mikey, Thanks and I love the title too, to, 2 !!!!  I really like your choice of the song as well because there is nothing like friends and the welcoming back party as well.

There is also nothing like a cup or three of GW's coffee every morning to help get those sleep monsters of my eyes and get my heart jump-started so that I can continue with the rest of my day.  


Welcome home GW as we have been completely lost with YOU lately.  Most of us have just been walking around in circles looking skyward.  

Good Morning Wycliff.  Looks like you were the only night-shifter last night apparently.  I know that Moonbro has been catching loads of fried catfish already this morning probably.

I will be heading up to the country in a little while to try to get some things done up there.  I hope that all of the hay has been bailed already this week so the pasture area might be looking somewhat better.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> stonerbro,  that is the truth.  They make expresso and water it down to make coffee.   Only found one place that made pressed coffee and had several cups.
> 
> Wybro, what is jetlag?   Home a 11:30 up at 5ish
> 
> btw:  Best driveler ever




WELCOME HOME GOBBLIN !!!!   Glad that you completed your journey safely back to us too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jul 30, 2016)

Welcome  home  gw  best danged  coffee  in the hole  danged  arrforce


----------



## cramer (Jul 30, 2016)

Morning fellers , CGM ,coffee grounds  matter


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Morning Cramer,EE and Gobble. No fish will be harmed today EE, tomorrow is another story. Glad you made a safe journey Gobble. Can't wait to see some pics. Wy is probably headed home and Quackbro is mia. Morning to the rest of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Mornin fellows, ahhhh that aroma of fresh brewed gobblein coffee.

Welcome back, gobblein!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Finally got a decent shower that came up unexpectedly late last night. Sure did need it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys



Mornin blood, you settin on the porch?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, you settin on the porch?



No, just loaded up the truck... Got to go my paw n laws house and cut grass for him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No, just loaded up the truck... Got to go my paw n laws house and cut grass for him.



10-4, hope all is well with both paws.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

Glad gw is out of jail


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Glad gw is out of jail



Locked up abroad....he got off light.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

Tortured by leprechauns


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Tortured by leprechauns



I heard he just pulled up his kilt and mooned them.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2016)

Glad to see ya made it home safe and sound GW 

I sure hope the weatherman is right and our temps will be dropping back to high 70s and low 80s these mid 90s are ruff on me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2016)

tap the toes on the pedal


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tap the toes on the pedal



Why that'll wake ya right up GW


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2016)

FORE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get out of my way I'm playin thru


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Work work work Wy.




Lielielie . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Finally got a decent shower that came up unexpectedly late last night. Sure did need it.



Mebbe you should bath mo often . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lielielie . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been almost a month and just did get a rinse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Got some stuff chopped down and sprayed a little more herbicide. Looks like I'm fixin to get babysitting duty for my lil boogaloo Everett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope, MizT changed her mind not going to lunch with a couple friends.

Got something in my dadgum eyebox while slinging a machete. Done flooded it out twice and still feels like it's in there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Paw n law looked rough!!! He did give me something really cool! Gave me a big wooden chest and said it was his grandmother's (mom's mom)  Pics on the way!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2016)

hey bloodbro,  see you peaking in

Chief, that is why I usually wear safety glasses.   Took them off while mowing while ago to see better when it got dark and drizzling and I too have debris in the eyes.  Washed them out twice  and still 2,to,teu,duo, also feels like a stick and several pieces of gravel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

I think it's cool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Me and baby girl stopped by the creek right by his house to cast a line before heading home... Bear creek , Ellijay Ga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey bloodbro,  see you peaking in
> 
> Chief, that is why I usually wear safety glasses.   Took them off while mowing while ago to see better when it got dark and drizzling and I too have debris in the eyes.  Washed them out twice  and still 2,to,teu,duo, also feels like a stick and several pieces of gravel.



Wasn't expecting to get anything in eye. Started out just spraying, but had a machete hangin on my belt and came across some stuff that needed whacking....might know it.




blood on the ground said:


> I think it's cool



I like it, bloodbro.



blood on the ground said:


> Me and baby girl stopped by the creek right by his house to cast a line before heading home... Bear creek , Ellijay Ga.




Schweet!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Me and baby girl stopped by the creek right by his house to cast a line before heading home... Bear creek , Ellijay Ga.



getting it done with beauty


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wasn't expecting to get anything in eye. Started out just spraying, but had a machete hangin on my belt and came across some stuff that needed whacking....might know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> getting it done with beauty



Thanks fellas!  I love her... Going to miss her when she moves on!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

Bam green eggs and ham..


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Evening everyone





Nice box Blood, and enjoy them time with the little girl they are gone before you know it


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir.. it's all getting so real now that the boy is a Senior in high school!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

What shift yoy working this week wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Migmack said:


> What shift yoy working this week wy?



On nights till Tuesday morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 30, 2016)

Afternoon/evening folks   Weatherman LIED hit 95° but has cooled down to about 90° but a breeze has kicked in and feels pretty good in the shade just stay out of the sun


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Evening dribblers. Just got in from sons hunting camp. Me and Mrs. Moonpie went to visit and I got put to work. Studs stripped out on one of their golf cart/hunting buggies. Had to grind em off just to get the tire off. Then pull the axle to put the new ones in. It was quite the ordeal. In the ac now with a BLD. Got the boat hooked up for a catfish trip in the am. That's one cool chest Blood! Enjoy them youngins while you can Blood, they will be gone before you know it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

Where you catfish at moonpie?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Lake Sinclair Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 30, 2016)

Never fished there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 30, 2016)

Evenin fellers.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Hey Jeff. We do pretty good over there Fuzzy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> getting it done with beauty



X10 that's one gorgeous gal !!!  Gonna be a heart breaker !!




Migmack said:


> Where you catfish at moonpie?





Migmack said:


> Never fished there





Don't even bother Fuzzy, Moonbro done 'bout cleaned that place out . . .





Good night/day bro's !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

good Sunday morning from 30055


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh yeah! Gobble is back in the saddle! And morning sir. Headed to the lake this morning. Later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

And happy to be there too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was just a little bit lazy this morning.

Late yesterday afternoon, we had one heck of storm here in Augusta with LOTS of lightning and some decent rain as well that immediately lowered the temperatures from up around 95-100° back down to around 72° at the time.   

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin and Moonpie.

Gobblin, It surely is nice to have you back home again and it feels good with a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee  this morning too.

Somehow, I now have this tune stuck in my head when I think of your adventure......"Welcome Back My Friend To the Show That Never Ends"  !!!!!!!!!   


I sent out an early morning WARNING to all of the catfish in Lake Sinclair this morning.....................Yep, Moonbro is on the prowl today !!!!!!  




PS:  Rumor is that Quack is on his way to the GON Blast and he is flying in a helicopter full of likker and strippers !!!!!  Rumor, Rumor....just a Rumor !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## cramer (Jul 31, 2016)

Morning fellers - Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Breakfast is served


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

Moanin playas !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

Mornin.....slept in for a change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

Hung out by the pool all day yesterday with my wifes best bud and her HAWT daughter !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

She was deep into a box 'o wine !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hung out by the pool all day yesterday with my wifes best bud and her HAWT daughter !!



Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen





You missed it, they were doing cartwheels off the diving board . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

Dawn's asleep on the couch in the den, Susie's asleep on the couch in my office . . 



I mightas well hava drank...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's asleep on the couch in the den, Susie's asleep on the couch in my office . .
> 
> 
> 
> I mightas well hava drank...



start early


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

Be up your way next Sunday Gbro ..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be up your way next Sunday Gbro ..



home or mtns?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> home or mtns?





Dawn always wants to go to Helen on her Birthday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

We'll load up with a bushel of mountain grown Silver Quang kone and vegetables.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn always wants to go to Helen on her Birthday.



take it you will be workin it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> take it you will be workin it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> take it you will be workin it.



He can Dream!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

Just put another truckload on da fire pit and sprayed another tank of herbicide on the Callery pear saplings. That's it, I'm done for today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just put another truckload on da fire pit and sprayed another tank of herbicide on the Callery pear saplings. That's it, I'm done for today.



Jeff = machine .... He be workintadeaf!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff = machine .... He be workintadeaf!



Old wore out antique of a machine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

Fresh vine ripe mater sammiches for lunch. Miz T stopped by the egg lady's place and got some fresh eggs and maters.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 31, 2016)

Made the trip up to Minnesota last weekend for the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever clubs 39th annual summer field trial, and Annie walked away with a third place finish!!

This comes after her first place finish in New York state  a month ago

There was little something different this time. I went to the line with her, and handled her for the first time!!

The trip to Minnesota was something that I had wanted to do for a long time. This was the farthest I have ever been away from home before, and traveled through some beautiful country............I never knew we grow that much corn in this country?? I drove 300 miles through corn on both sides of the road as far as you can see!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Made the trip up to Minnesota last weekend for the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever clubs 39th annual summer field trial, and Annie walked away with a third place finish!!
> 
> This comes after her first place finish in New York state  a month ago
> 
> ...


That ain't bad bro... You can hang your hat on a Finnish like that! Congratulations my friend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Made the trip up to Minnesota last weekend for the Minnesota Iron Range Retriever clubs 39th annual summer field trial, and Annie walked away with a third place finish!!
> 
> This comes after her first place finish in New York state  a month ago
> 
> ...



Yessir, it's like a sea of corn up in them parts, congrats on placing.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Evening folks. That's awesome Ruttinbuck! Getting a little shower at 31220. We need it bad!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 31, 2016)

*Good little mess of squealers.*

Ended up with enough to have a decent fish fry. Motor is acting up on my boat. Gonna take it to the shop Tuesday.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 31, 2016)

Good catching...
 Chilli dogs for me toniggt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

eating them frozen are you?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Evening, looks like I have to work through Thursday morning now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 31, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, looks like I have to work through Thursday morning now



cha-ching


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 31, 2016)

In downtown ATL hotel for work tomorrow, headin to N'ville tomorrow night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> In downtown ATL hotel for work tomorrow, headin to N'ville tomorrow night.



Making da big bucks .... Evening kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Quackbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Eating from the bottom of the barrel tonight! Bbq cheekun, blackeyed peas, fried okra and squash, buttered taters


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks good blood, you come in at 7 today


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 31, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Looks good blood, you come in at 7 today



Came in at 10, 7-7 the rest of the week....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Came in at 10, 7-7 the rest of the week....



more maintainance or vacation by others?

morning drivelers

after being off for a while it sure is tough to get motivated to head for work today.   especially for the wage I am earning.   

at least it keeps me in coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> more maintainance or vacation by others?
> 
> morning drivelers
> 
> ...



A little bit of both!


----------



## Bstevens792 (Aug 1, 2016)

Morning everybody


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Good looking eats Blood. That's my kind of groceries! Morning Gobble, Wy and Bstevens.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2016)

blood if that is the bottom I can afford the top


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie and Bstevens from the fantastic place named, Statesboro.

I hope that all of you were able to get a little bit of rest over the weekend.  If you didn't............well I got some rest for you instead.  

I read back and found that Rutt has been making history up in Minnesota lately with his dog and a great finish in the  competition up there.  I also found out that Quack has been getting sunburned out by his pool with  some lovely ladies as well.  I DO wonder about the helicopter that was loaded with likker and strippers that he was taking to the GON Blast this weekend too.  Of course, he probably doesn't remember much about that after drinking so much wine with those lovely ladies in the pool with him this weekend.  Dang, I am just a little bit "green with envy" about all of Quack's daily excursions including such beautiful ladies even if lots of them happened by accident!!!

OH, time for a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning so that I can get my rear in gear today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood if that is the bottom I can afford the top



I thought the same thing when Blood showed that spread as it looked delicious for sure !!!!   I thought that his title should have been...."The cream of the crop" instead.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2016)

Good morning everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Morning boys.... Hope everyone has a great start to the week! If you are driving this morning remember the kids are out and about as today is first day back to school for most metro counties!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2016)

Mornin!
Welcome Home, Gobble!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey errybody, what i miss?

Update, Them mean old hornets might have won a few battles, but Mud won the War!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Spectracide=crap
Bengal= good stuff!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody, what i miss?
> 
> Update, Them mean old hornets might have won a few battles, but Mud won the War!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Spectracide=crap
> Bengal= good stuff!


 'bout time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2016)

Mud, I told you the other day I must have ran over an underground nest the other day, NOPE.  Went back yesterday and realized I hit a nest in a bush.  I went and looked, a few were still there.  Step dad got pegged twice.  I ran like a little girl.  I did not get stung..


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I told you the other day I must have ran over an underground nest the other day, NOPE.  Went back yesterday and realized I hit a nest in a bush.  I went and looked, a few were still there.  Step dad got pegged twice.  I ran like a little girl.  I did not get stung..



Man the wasp and hornets are every where this year.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Aug 1, 2016)

This was a decent sized nest.  Not sure how I didn't die


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2016)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Jeffro!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This was a decent sized nest.  Not sure how I didn't die


 'cause you ran like a girl & didn't get stung??


Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon folks!


 Hey Chief!!


mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!


Flll................... MUD!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Is running like a girl from wasps and hornets acceptable. I think so.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Homo3


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 1, 2016)

Leroy?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2016)

chopped liver??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!



Mudro!!!!



Keebs said:


> 'cause you ran like a girl & didn't get stung??
> 
> Hey Chief!!
> 
> Flll................... MUD!!!!!!



Hey Keebsy 



mudracing101 said:


> Is running like a girl from wasps and hornets acceptable. I think so.



Only if she is fugly and  World class sprinter.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 incoming..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)

tree nights, off for a week..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> tree nights, off for a week..




Dang Quack, you mean that you really did survive the weekend with all of those pretty ladies, likker and strippers, helicopters, wine, sunburn etc.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like this place is deader than a cemetery at midnight !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Quack, you mean that you really did survive the weekend with all of those pretty ladies, likker and strippers, helicopters, wine, sunburn etc.





Still here !!! 


Just gotta nice lil shower here in the MON ..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Evening EE,Jeff,Mud,Keebs and Quackbro. Getting some good rain here at 31220.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening EE,Jeff,Mud,Keebs and Quackbro. Getting some good rain here at 31220.





Evening Moonbro, headed in shortly.  Hope the rain went around Buffalo China.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)

Wonder if it's too late to plant some more okra ??  Done pulled up all the squash, maters and cukes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Looks like this place is deader than a cemetery at midnight !!!!



Just fount it. Someone painted it in invisible paint and put an incognito smiley on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just fount it. Someone painted it in invisible paint and put an incognito smiley on it.





That would be our Stonerbro, he's got the puff puff part down, ain't much on the passing . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That would be our Stonerbro, he's got the puff puff part down, ain't much on the passing . .



Well at least he did open it up with ELP Karn Evil 9 part 2 ........brownie points for that one, even if it don't pass the 'G' rating. I used to could play that drum part when I was much younger and had Popeye forearms. Those 32nd triplets are a burner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 1, 2016)

yep on the hard to find smilie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2016)

Nancy Wilson is still smokin hawt!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Haaaaay!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2016)

A rare fly bye. Hope ya`ll are well. Larry Jon didn`t write this about me, but it is about where my kinfolks are, and the song fits me just fine. So much, that it`s scary, because what he sings about, I did all that growing up.  If you kin to a Williamson, Kirby, Corbin, or several others that don`t come to mind right off, Lord help your soul, you kin to me too. And that might or might not be a good thing. Those swamps and fields are still full of em to this day. Only difference is he finally went back home. I made me a new one...


My regards.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2016)

Evening, maybe we can living the place up tonight


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2016)

Started @ 9:00 am, got about 5 more to go by the time I get to Nashville.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a lot of hours there Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Werkin ain't fun... I'm ready to retire!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Quackbro? Anybro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Nic dun posted up some good music!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2016)

Guess I have it all to myself....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> A rare fly bye. Hope ya`ll are well. Larry Jon didn`t write this about me, but it is about where my kinfolks are, and the song fits me just fine. So much, that it`s scary, because what he sings about, I did all that growing up.  If you kin to a Williamson, Kirby, Corbin, or several others that don`t come to mind right off, Lord help your soul, you kin to me too. And that might or might not be a good thing. Those swamps and fields are still full of em to this day. Only difference is he finally went back home. I made me a new one...
> 
> 
> My regards.


Don't know if y'all were kin or not but I stumbled upon a fella down in Fairhope Alabama near 3 decades ago that was a fine welder and artist. We hit it off right away and he did several jobs I designed over the years. It was pure magic what he could do with copper,  brass and steel. 

His name was Jake Williamson and his wife was named Day. They eventually ended up on the side of a mountain up above Franklin NC where he continued his craft until he passed away a couple of years ago and I understand Ms. Day followed shortly after. 

I haven't found as fine a welder/artist since that was as humble as he was. So I just finally quit lookin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning Miguel


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 2, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Miggy, Gobblin, Quack and to rest of you drivelers this morning.

Dang, we got blown away with the storms and heavy rain again early last night.  We had lots of heavy lightning for the second night in a row too.

It is time for the coffee truck to unload that precious cargo so I will be drinking a few cups to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2016)

morning bog

Well maybe some strong coffee will get them shakin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning Blood,Wy,Quackbro, EE, Miggy and Gobble. We got a good rain here at 31220 yesterday afternoon/night. Sure did need it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

mornin boyz! come on 7am!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning.. We got pounded yesterday evening...  got the food of the grill just in time


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Morning.. We got pounded yesterday evening...  got the food of the grill just in time



Drankin during the week is hard living bro.... Good job!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> A rare fly bye. Hope ya`ll are well. Larry Jon didn`t write this about me, but it is about where my kinfolks are, and the song fits me just fine. So much, that it`s scary, because what he sings about, I did all that growing up.  If you kin to a Williamson, Kirby, Corbin, or several others that don`t come to mind right off, Lord help your soul, you kin to me too. And that might or might not be a good thing. Those swamps and fields are still full of em to this day. Only difference is he finally went back home. I made me a new one...
> 
> 
> My regards.




We have smoked this subject over a time, or two.  Seems Williams Swamp Creek, that's the back of my property line was named after your kin folks !!  Too cool !!! 


Don't be stranger brother !! 





blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro? Anybro?



I'm hera  Bloodbro, no internet last night.  Good news, co-worker cancelled his vacation Wed night, so I only have one more !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Hada meeting this morning, idiots at work didn't tell me it was cancelled, on purpose.


Payback gonna be some mo kinda ROUGH . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada meeting this morning, idiots at work didn't tell me it was cancelled, on purpose.
> 
> 
> Payback gonna be some mo kinda ROUGH . . .



 I know, its not funny Quackbrohole


Morning y'all!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Goodnight kids.. 7 pm comes early!!! Y'all have a great day!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> A rare fly bye. Hope ya`ll are well. Larry Jon didn`t write this about me, but it is about where my kinfolks are, and the song fits me just fine. So much, that it`s scary, because what he sings about, I did all that growing up.  If you kin to a Williamson, Kirby, Corbin, or several others that don`t come to mind right off, Lord help your soul, you kin to me too. And that might or might not be a good thing. Those swamps and fields are still full of em to this day. Only difference is he finally went back home. I made me a new one...
> 
> 
> My regards.


 I like that one!

 Mornin Folks............ *I* had a meeting this moanin, so I'm late checkin in!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Morning Keebs, hdmo3, Mud, Wy, Blood and Fuzzy. Nic that sure brings a lot of memories. Good song.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, hdmo3, Mud, Wy, Blood and Fuzzy. Nic that sure brings a lot of memories. Good song.


 That avatar sure has me drooling dis mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

I just hope I have a reason to fuss about this new rule this year!
http://www.gon.com/news/game-check-is-mandatory


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2016)

That "This is a test" thread reminded me of a funny story. Might have told ya'll.
When H22 and I were dating I wanted him to take me to the mountains for the day. He drove to Commerce where you could see the mountains in the far distance. Pulled the car over, pointed to the mountains and said, "There you go". Then he turned the car around and headed back to Athens. AND I STILL MARRIED HIM.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I just hope I have a reason to fuss about this new rule this year!
> http://www.gon.com/news/game-check-is-mandatory



Every year we go on a 7 day camping trip, usually have a lil service. Last year did not have any the whole time. I guess i'll have to ride to town then back again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

I see some older men i know not doing this.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

They still dont have a phone they can text, or even know how. lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

just tried to look my license up on that new ga outdoor app. Said error.. Great , fighting me already.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That "This is a test" thread reminded me of a funny story. Might have told ya'll.
> When H22 and I were dating I wanted him to take me to the mountains for the day. He drove to Commerce where you could see the mountains in the far distance. Pulled the car over, pointed to the mountains and said, "There you go". Then he turned the car around and headed back to Athens. AND I STILL MARRIED HIM.





mudracing101 said:


> just tried to look my license up on that new ga outdoor app. Said error.. Great , fighting me already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hada meeting this morning, idiots at work didn't tell me it was cancelled, on purpose.
> 
> 
> Payback gonna be some mo kinda ROUGH . . .



quackbro,  sounds like a prank you would play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That's a lot of hours there Chief


 Made it to N'ville by 3:00am, checked in and in bed bed by 3:22, got a text to come in hour early today after hitting the bed. Had to be in @ 8:00am instead of 9:00.

It's all good though.

How y'all iz?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2016)

crap


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dang Jeff, that ain't much rest! Safe travels man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?







What have you done to your goat.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have you done to your goat.



He just lost a little weight.....he'll be alright


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff, that ain't much rest! Safe travels man.



Yessir, and I drove the entire way with 2 other guys in the car. Appreciate it Moon, it's always been a sleep deprived job for a couple days. I'm used to it actually.

I'll have a couple BLD's tonight and it will all be forgotten.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Made it to N'ville by 3:00am, checked in and in bed bed by 3:22, got a text to come in hour early today after hitting the bed. Had to be in @ 8:00am instead of 9:00.
> 
> It's all good though.
> 
> How y'all iz?


 make sure you hydrate, please sir!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What have you done to your goat.


I'm thinkin someone oughta call them peta folks............


hdm03 said:


> He just lost a little weight.....he'll be alright


bless his heart.................


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

A'ight holler later, I've got to try to look like I'm doing something.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight holler later, I've got to try to look like I'm doing something.



Later Jeffro!






HOmo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> HOmo



You can say that again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 2, 2016)

Homo


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 2, 2016)

yeah i need to practice applying my lipstick


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight holler later, I've got to try to look like I'm doing something.


 


hdm03 said:


> yeah i need to practice applying my lipstick


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

Coffee break.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Zippity Doo Dah Zippity a... Evening folks


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee break.





blood on the ground said:


> Zippity Doo Dah Zippity a... Evening folks


 well hi there.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2016)

Chanterelles from the Kinchafoonee Swamp. Mighty fine eatin`....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Homo's goat been hanging at the park...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Chanterelles from the Kinchafoonee Swamp. Mighty fine eatin`....



You ain't kidding... Mighty fine eating!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Chanterelles from the Kinchafoonee Swamp. Mighty fine eatin`....


I've always wanted to try those........... do they grow around my area?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Chanterelles from the Kinchafoonee Swamp. Mighty fine eatin`....




Nice plunder !!  Gonna take a look see towards the swamp tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Last one til next Wed night !!!  Picking up my truck tomorrow afternoon . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 2, 2016)

Trying to blow up a storm here in the MON.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

Quackbro got a truck?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2016)

It's taco night


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I've always wanted to try those........... do they grow around my area?





They do. I find em the swamp.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gonna be some fine eating Nic. Evening Blood, you on 12 hour shifts this week? What's this truck you speak of Quackbro? Just had a pretty good thunderstorm come through. That's two days in a row we've gotten some good rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last one til next Wed night !!!  Picking up my truck tomorrow afternoon . .



You actually fount a truck?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

That remains to be seen Miggy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That remains to be seen Miggy.



Gotcha. 

Evenin Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 2, 2016)

Quack truck?   That's a good one.   Tell us another laugh a minute joke.

Got a 1" rain with wind in 30055 this afternoon.   I've got tomato plants and cages on the ground and it is too wet to wade into the garden.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Howdy Gobble, Miggy and Blood. Tomater pie and salad here tonight. Now I'm wanting tacos Blood!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Made it to N'ville by 3:00am, checked in and in bed bed by 3:22, got a text to come in hour early today after hitting the bed. Had to be in @ 8:00am instead of 9:00.
> 
> It's all good though.
> 
> How y'all iz?



Call me Jeff, if you have time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok....fixin to get serious here, belly's full, caffeined up, ready to get this night over with.

Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Call me Jeff, if you have time.



Incoming BO$$


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Evening BO$$. Go git em Hawt Sauce!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2016)

Howdy Moon. Hate to see Jeff this close and not get to visit, but he got a tight schedule.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 2, 2016)

Evening




Looks like Jeff is a buzy Lil Cajun 







And Quack is dreaming


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quackbro got a truck?



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Evening Wy and Mrs. H. Quackbro may be pulling our leg.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Yep!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

3am an all's well


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2016)

4 AM and the first pot of coffee is ready


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 4 AM and the first pot of coffee is ready



And all is well!! Mernin G money


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2016)

morning bloodbro.

How is the vending machine doing?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. Got some muchly needed rain yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Blood. Got some muchly needed rain yesterday.



morning moon,

could have done without the wind here.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yeah Gobble from what I can tell there are a lot of limbs and what not strowed around the yard.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Quack (still without internet at work) and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers.  I got a couple of hours of extra sleep this morning as it was really late when I got to bed last night.  I was thankful for that much needed beauty sleep.  


I just read back and discovered all sorts of interesting things.   I guess that one of them most interesting is the fact the the truck that Quack will be picking up has "TONKA" written on the back tailgate !!!!  

Our friend Jeffro has been burning the candle at both ends and also in the middle lately.  He needs to hire one of the WWE Divas as his driver so that he can get some rest in the back seat while traveling all over the country.


Gobblin, thanks for the fresh cup of coffee this morning too as it is helping my eyes to focus properly.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2016)

I forgot to ask if the rest of you had some really bad storms again for the 2nd and 3rd night in a row.  Lots of lightning, heavy rain and wind again here !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to ask if the rest of you had some really bad storms again for the 2nd and 3rd night in a row.  Lots of lightning, heavy rain and wind again here !!!



Yep. No microburst this time though. 
Mernin EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Morning Miggy and EE. Not gonna fuss about the rain, can do without all the wind and lightening though. Time to get this hump behind us.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 3, 2016)

Good Morning Miggy and Moonpie.


QUACK'S NEW TRUCK HAS BEEN SPOTTED.......CHECK THIS OUT TO SEE IT !!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10282080#post10282080


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro.
> 
> How is the vending machine doing?



Needs a refill!!

Morning bro's!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Boiled eggs for breakfast.. look out coworkers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

For those of ya'll that know me, you doubt my word ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For those of ya'll that know me, you doubt my word ??



Nope... Been a man of your word as long as I have known you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> They do. I find em the swamp.


 gonna plan an excursion!


Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble, Miggy and Blood. Tomater pie and salad here tonight. Now I'm wanting tacos Blood!


I haven't made the first mater pie this summer!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

Goodnight children... Have a great day!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Morning Blood, Mudbro, Quackbro and Keebs. Check out Tuesday night suppa in the cafe Keebs. I got you a pattern to go by.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> For those of ya'll that know me, you doubt my word ??



I believe you, Homo's goats been at the park. Calm down.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Mudbro, Quackbro and Keebs. Check out Tuesday night suppa in the cafe Keebs. I got you a pattern to go by.



Be right back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> gonna plan an excursion!
> 
> I haven't made the first mater pie this summer!
> 
> Mornin Folks!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hello Ladies


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Mudbro, Quackbro and Keebs. Check out Tuesday night suppa in the cafe Keebs. I got you a pattern to go by.


 I've been makin them thangs for years............ a couple of my sisters and my young'un fuss about who gets the 2nd one.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 mernin....


mudracing101 said:


> Hello Ladies


 howudoin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mrs. H. Tell H22 I said hey.



Mornin Moonie. Will do!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

I see Andy peekin in!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh well, disliked the truck driving it home, on the phone now trying to re sale, mechanically it's fine, but it sits too low and uncomfortable to me...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, disliked the truck driving it home, on the phone now trying to re sale, mechanically it's fine, but it sits too low and uncomfortable to me...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, disliked the truck driving it home, on the phone now trying to re sale, mechanically it's fine, but it sits too low and uncomfortable to me...



Mill. This is Mandy. 
You're full of malarkey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mill. This is Mandy.
> You're full of malarkey.





No lie, you can ask Dawn.


Knew BETTA than buy a ford.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Really tired of slack buttock folks second guessing me.


Gonna take my marbles and go home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


>






It's a used Ford Ranger, just bought it for a work truck.  Never rode in anything that uncomfortable.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really tired of slack buttock folks second guessing me.
> 
> 
> Gonna take my marbles and go home.


Git yo butt back in here!


Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a used Ford Ranger, just bought it for a work truck.  Never rode in anything that uncomfortable.


now I'm confused, I thought you had done bought the work truck & were looking for a Sunday go to meeting truck???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Git yo butt back in here!
> 
> now I'm confused, I thought you had done bought the work truck & were looking for a Sunday go to meeting truck???





Just took possession on the work truck today, still looking for a purty one . . .


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2016)

Danger Ranger ride like covered wagon


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just took possession on the work truck today, still looking for a purty one . . .


 bless yo heart, darlin'.............


Hankus said:


> Danger Ranger ride like covered wagon


where you been hidin'??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2016)

Been hidin at werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Dawn and I be grooving . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and I be grooving . .






Actually, she told me to leave her alone, or she'd kill me...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2016)

Ya be loud, dunno bout grooving though


----------



## Hankus (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, she told me to leave her alone, or she'd kill me...



Gotta die sometime, take a chance, ain gonna live ferever


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a used Ford Ranger, just bought it for a work truck.  Never rode in anything that uncomfortable.



aint no such thing as a ford ranger work truck,


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Been hidin at werk





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn and I be grooving . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, she told me to leave her alone, or she'd kill me...





mudracing101 said:


> aint no such thing as a *ford*  working,


fixed it for ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

This soul music ain't werkin too well..  Done went thru Marvin, Barry, I'm runnin out of knee grows ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This soul music ain't werkin too well..  Done went thru Marvin, Barry, I'm runnin out of knee grows ???


Otis Redding, Clarence Carter, Percy Sledge, Booker T, Aretha Franklin, Fats Domino............... you got a whole lot more to listen to...........start with Percy, one of my favs..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Otis Redding, Clarence Carter, Percy Sledge, Booker T, Aretha Franklin, Fats Domino............... you got a whole lot more to listen to...........start with Percy, one of my favs..............







??????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Well ya'll purty much my family, so you might as well know . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Soon to be single !!  Who wants's to play Nekkid Twista ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be single !!  Who wants's to play Nekkid Twista ???



What did you do now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

Live from the plastic factory...whut whut!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

Evenin friends.....got Momma doe and her little twins feedin in the pasture. Prior to that a flock of geese landed and are also grazing it. Kind of rare to see the geese in there.

Howdy blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 3, 2016)

make those donuts blood.

Chief is back


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be single !!  Who wants's to play Nekkid Twista ???



Try this. It's my FAV.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> make those donuts blood.
> 
> Chief is back




Hey gobblein, got back @ 2:00, but woke up this morning feeling cold symptoms coming on.  One of the hazards of working with a crew of over 200 with over a hundred of them traveling through airports all over the country. 

Had to catch up on some sleep too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey gobblein, got back @ 2:00, but woke up this morning feeling cold symptoms coming on.  One of the hazards of working with a crew of over 200 with over a hundred of them traveling through airports all over the country.
> 
> Had to catch up on some sleep too.



That is why I hated my old job. Had to travel all ova the world. Sometimes had to take shots.  Always came home sick.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try this. It's my FAV.





Love it, still gonna be a statistic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is why I hated my old job. Had to travel all ova the world. Sometimes had to take shots.  Always came home sick.



10-4, absolutely hated flying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 3, 2016)

Welcome home Chiefbro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, absolutely hated flying.



Yep.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh well, disliked the truck driving it home, on the phone now trying to re sale, mechanically it's fine, but it sits too low and uncomfortable to me...











Hooked On Quack said:


> No lie, you can ask Dawn.
> 
> 
> Knew BETTA than buy a ford.





Think I told you that


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey y'all. 

1st week of school is almost over. It's been a pretty good week for both kids. Daughter made the volleyball team! She is pretty excited about that. 

On another note turns out mani-pedi dude is actually a hunter. Wonder if he's a member here?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home Chiefbro !!!



Howdy Quacknolikeworktruckbro. 





Wycliff said:


> Evening folks



Evenin Wybrotoldyousobro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> 1st week of school is almost over. It's been a pretty good week for both kids. Daughter made the volleyball team! She is pretty excited about that.
> 
> On another note turns out mani-pedi dude is actually a hunter. Wonder if he's a member here?



Evenin MizCrickett, homo3 might know.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> 1st week of school is almost over. It's been a pretty good week for both kids. Daughter made the volleyball team! She is pretty excited about that.
> 
> On another note turns out mani-pedi dude is actually a hunter. Wonder if he's a member here?



Hey Miz Crickett


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm ready for winter


----------



## Crickett (Aug 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin MizCrickett, homo3 might know.



Yer prolly right 


Wycliff said:


> Hey Miz Crickett






blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for winter


Everyday is like winter to me in the office I work in. I freeze ta def in there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2016)

Evenin errybuddy.  14 hr day in da heat. This ol fat boy ain't use to that. 

My pillow is callin. Night errybuddy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin errybuddy.  14 hr day in da heat. This ol fat boy ain't use to that.
> 
> My pillow is callin. Night errybuddy.



Not only that, i found out messicans don't eat as much jalapeno as i thought. 

Long day in this heat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 3, 2016)

My brother checked one of the cameras today... We excited!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2016)

Come on 7am!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning night shifters, and the sleepy day walkers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on 7am!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning night shifters, and the sleepy day walkers.



It is getting close bloodbro

Morning moonpie,  coffee is a little late as 2AM was too early and I rolled ova.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning Gobble, can't say as I blame ya.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

First cup is going down smooth


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 4, 2016)

MOrnin' Gobblin' , Moon , Blood , slid in to see whats going on in here ...... got to try and beat some of this heat today , y'all have a good one ....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie, Gobblin, Nugefan, Wycliff and to rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I'm glad to see that Jeffro made it back home again safely and is now ready to cut and spray every thing in sight again.  He can outwork any 12 seasoned Mexicans any day of the week out in that heat !!!!!    


I was forced to sleep an extra hour or so this morning due to being awakened a couple of times by some idget located in California that couldn't dial the correct number.  I finally told him if he called my number again, he wouldn't be able to dial another number ever again if I got my hands on him.     


Now, I need a cup or three of Goblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning to get me fully awake.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

howdy Nuge


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning to the usual suspects-gobblein, moon, blood, EE, Wy, and an unusual one- Nugebro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning errybuddy. Another driveby on my way out da door. Jeffrey is correct on da jalepeno's, but don't leave a good habenero sauce laying around. Messicans will drown a tortilla in dat stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning errybuddy. Another driveby on my way out da door. Jeffrey is correct on da jalepeno's, but don't leave a good habenero sauce laying around. Messicans will drown a tortilla in dat stuff.



Lol

Mernin Amigo, and they spell good too. 

Stay cool bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Werd blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Time to get the Jag up and to work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> 1st week of school is almost over. It's been a pretty good week for both kids. _*Daughter made the volleyball team*_! She is pretty excited about that.
> 
> On another note turns out mani-pedi dude is actually a hunter. Wonder if he's a member here?


 Awesome!!


blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for winter


Meeeee too!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

I hate Google Drive and Docs.

That is all.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hate Google Drive and Docs.
> 
> That is all.


hate is such a strong word............


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just a quick drive-by TO ADD SOME SPICE TO THIS SITE.  

Check this thread link out and let us know just which one of the members here that this might be !!!!    



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10284472#post10284472


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2016)

Well all caught up on my drivelin readin   Spent all day with the neighbor out on the river again yesterday, caught a few walleyes and 5 good smallmouths but lost 2 two to too tutu really gooduns right at the boat ( part of the fun of fishin an ultralite with 6# test ya can't just horse them in ) but got enough fillets to stink up some grease tonight 


Welcome home Chief 

Now back to your regularly scheduled programing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Music musta worked.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Music musta worked.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 4, 2016)

Morning, today is my Friday! Zaxbys is whats for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Hey!!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I hate Google Drive and Docs.
> 
> That is all.



Thanks for sharing.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick drive-by TO ADD SOME SPICE TO THIS SITE.
> 
> Check this thread link out and let us know just which one of the members here that this might be !!!!
> 
> ...



Appreciate the thought Mike, but not sure I really want Soxbro spicin'up the driveler. Ain't no tellin what you stirrin in that pot. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Hey too! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well all caught up on my drivelin readin   Spent all day with the neighbor out on the river again yesterday, caught a few walleyes and 5 good smallmouths but lost 2 two to too tutu really gooduns right at the boat ( part of the fun of fishin an ultralite with 6# test ya can't just horse them in ) but got enough fillets to stink up some grease tonight
> 
> 
> Welcome home Chief
> ...



Howdo Stonerbro, thanks......sounds like a good day. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!



Werd Quackbroski....how-u-doin?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Music musta worked.



More like a couple popknots probly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, today is my Friday! Zaxbys is whats for lunch.



Tater tot casserole.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, today is my Friday! Zaxbys is whats for lunch.


 nu-uh, if it were it'd be GC, not Zaxby's...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Can't believe MizT made Jag a Dr. appt up in ATL at Emory today @ 3:45. Guess who gets to take him?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe MizT made Jag a Dr. appt up in ATL at Emory today @ 3:45. Guess who gets to take him?



That sucks!  Couldn't have picked a worse time


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> That sucks!  Couldn't have picked a worse time



Tell me about it. I asked, "what were you thinking when you made that appt?" She said, "what was I supposed to do?"

I told her ,"don't make an appt at that time, make it at 10:00 am".


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Holler later, gotta go fight the madness here soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Bought a truck yesterday, sold the truck today !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Life's good, short and sweet, enjoy it folks !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a truck yesterday, sold the truck today !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Life's good, short and sweet, enjoy it folks !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a truck yesterday, sold the truck today !!



Idjit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bought a truck yesterday, sold the truck today !!



Did you at least get it detailed?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Think I'll dive in da pool buck nekkid . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit.



[QUO


Not real sure why you wanna call me a Idjit, I made $ 300  pocket change...

TE=gobbleinwoods;10285530]Did you at least get it detailed?   [/QUOTE]

It was detailed when I bought it  /


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

30 minute appt, almost 3 1/2 hour commute.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 4, 2016)

QUACK=trucklessagain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 30 minute appt, almost 3 1/2 hour commute.



Know the feeling. Did they at least give you a parking pass? 
We really should be blessed to have such an awesome Hospital and Doctors in our area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Know the feeling. Did they at least give you a parking pass?
> We really should be blessed to have such an awesome Hospital and Doctors in our area.



Actually got lucky. This was @ Emory Clinic on N. Druid Hills off of 85 north just past 400. Easy free parking too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 4, 2016)

Jag is complaining about his right side hurting him. It started after I did the Heimlich. I did hear something pop on that 5th and last attempt I made that day. 

Daughter took him to DR. yesterday before I got home and they said it was probably a pulled muscle. I've never heard a muscle pop. I'm wondering if maybe I cracked a rib? Don't know why they didn't x-ray it. 

Although, I know there's nothing they could've done if it was broke.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2016)

It's my Friday...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful lady, awesome song . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ If that don't put a tear in your eye and a lump in your throat,  you better look in the mirror...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

I've become religious after buying a Ford . .  praying that'll I'll get some where . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 4, 2016)

Sup Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup Quackbro





Buzzing bro . . 


Hope you and Dbro have a good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Buzzing bro . .
> 
> 
> Hope you and Dbro have a good one.



Lonely up in herea!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Kinda corny I know, but love singing this to my wife...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Okay okay, I might be a lil crunk . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Fo mo eyewerez! 

Happy Friday folks!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning Blood, that is a stud of a deer on your trail camera! We are headed to North Carolina in the morning to visit with our daughter. Not feeling this work thing today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Quackbro (if you're still awake), Moonpie, Gobblin (he should be along anytime now with some fresh brewed coffee) and to rest of you sleepy drivelers.

Boy oh boy, I read a thread in the PF and what an idget it is over there spouting off to hear himself squawk !!!  He didn't want to listen to anybody of reason it seemed.  Thankfully, the ignore feature works like a charm, so he is gone from any of my future reading.    Just a waste of oxygen in my opinion.  


I've got an early morning doctor's appointment today for my normal 6 month check-up.  Hope all of the lab work results will be in my favor.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2016)

Moon, I hope that you have a safe trip up to your daughters too.  That is a really nice area up there.  I would love to be just a little bit westward this weekend over in the Maggie Valley/Cataloochee Valley so that I could ride back in there and see all of the Elk, Bear, Turkeys, etc roaming all over the valley.  That is a fantastic sight to see.  If you ever get that chance, just get off I-40 at Exit 20 (right near NCHillbilly's residence) at Hwy 276 and basically take more of a frontage road to drive back into the area there on the southside of I-40 and westside of Hwy 276.  Just make sure to take a good camera.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, that is a stud of a deer on your trail camera! We are headed to North Carolina in the morning to visit with our daughter. Not feeling this work thing today.


yep I think its a keeper... maybe one of the kids can kill him!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood, Quackbro (if you're still awake), Moonpie, Gobblin (he should be along anytime now with some fresh brewed coffee) and to rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> Boy oh boy, I read a thread in the PF and what an idget it is over there spouting off to hear himself squawk !!!  He didn't want to listen to anybody of reason it seemed.  Thankfully, the ignore feature works like a charm, so he is gone from any of my future reading.    Just a waste of oxygen in my opinion.
> 
> ...



mernin EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

Getting close to whistle time blood

moon, not feeling the work thing today either

EE,  here is the missing coffee pot


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Getting close to whistle time blood
> 
> moon, not feeling the work thing today either
> 
> EE,  here is the missing coffee pot



yes sir it is! drunkbro is clocking out a hr early for some stupid reason... he is walking on cloud 9 right now...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

mernin day walkers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

could drunkbro have had a special ingredient to his last snack?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2016)

Blood, that is a really nice buck on your trailcam for sure.  I didn't see any "rope burns" around its neck though as I thought that you might have had it tied out at your hunting place.

Thankfully, the one that I really hunted for last season showed back up last week again.  He was a fantastic 11 pointer last season and he is an 11 pointer again so far this year.  The actual points were much longer last season than they are this year though.  It still has a decent amount of mass and I will likely be hunting only this same deer again this season.  I only had one chance with him last season and he stopped right behind 4-5 large hardwood trees so I couldn't take the shot as he was chasing two does.  I didn't want to take a chance with him running across a wide open pasture after that so I never fired my gun last year.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.

Is it official.....Drunkbro has left the building!!!!!!!!!  


I think that he might have been munching on some of those left-handed "brownies" !!!!!  


Hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.  I gotta get a move on and get some work done before I leave for my doctor's appointment.


And before I forget, I hope that everything is OK over at Chief's house and that Jag will be OK as well.

Cyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> could drunkbro have had a special ingredient to his last snack?


if so  here's looking for a OD


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, that is a really nice buck on your trailcam for sure.  I didn't see any "rope burns" around its neck though as I thought that you might have had it tied out at your hunting place.
> 
> Thankfully, the one that I really hunted for last season showed back up last week again.  He was a fantastic 11 pointer last season and he is an 11 pointer again so far this year.  The actual points were much longer last season than they are this year though.  It still has a decent amount of mass and I will likely be hunting only this same deer again this season.  I only had one chance with him last season and he stopped right behind 4-5 large hardwood trees so I couldn't take the shot as he was chasing two does.  I didn't want to take a chance with him running across a wide open pasture after that so I never fired my gun last year.



Thanks bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning fellows.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble and Jeff. Hope Jag gets to feeling better. I figure Miggy will be along shortly.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2016)

Good morning, back on dayshift a few days


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Seen deerz all ova the place this morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Gobble and Jeff. Hope Jag gets to feeling better. I figure Miggy will be along shortly.



Mornin Moon, yeah he's just sore.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good morning Wybro. You off tonight Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Wybro. You off tonight Blood?



Yes... Ready for some time with the family! Been a long 2 weeks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm so looking forward to the first frost...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so looking forward to the first frost...


Me & you both!!
 Happy Friday Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Morning Keebs, backatcha!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so looking forward to the first frost...





Keebs said:


> Me & you both!!
> Happy Friday Folks!




I'm already looking forward to next Summer. 


Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Swept the garage out today......got a decent shower yesterday evening....the sun is peeking thru with a slight breeze. 

Hope this helps......


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 5, 2016)

Very helpful Jeff......please keep us posted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Very helpful Jeff......please keep us posted



I like your baving suit.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, backatcha!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm already looking forward to next Summer.
> 
> 
> Mornin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like your baving suit.


 he's a tad bit more pudgy(er) than I was thinking.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Afternoon friends !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey Quackbro, thought y'all was headed to the hills? We are headed up tomorrow. Just got the Bayou classic cleaned up. Daughter has requested a fish fry so we are taking the show on road.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Quackbro, thought y'all was headed to the hills? We are headed up tomorrow. Just got the Bayou classic cleaned up. Daughter has requested a fish fry so we are taking the show on road.



that's a good daddy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

quackbro,  still going to the mtns?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

lunch ate


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

kangme


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Moving right along.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

where are you going Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Case-uh-dee-uhs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> where are you going Chief?



I'm just following the dribbler.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2016)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored an chips


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2016)

Huh, misspelled sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Quackbro, thought y'all was headed to the hills? We are headed up tomorrow. Just got the Bayou classic cleaned up. Daughter has requested a fish fry so we are taking the show on road.





gobbleinwoods said:


> quackbro,  still going to the mtns?




Dawn's booked up tomorrow, headed north Sunday.




Hankus said:


> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored an chips





Hankus said:


> Huh, misspelled sammich


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

sammich . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hankus said:


> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored an chips





Hankus said:


> Huh, misspelled sammich



that's my boy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Hankus said sammich . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Thundering hera in the MON, crazy wife's laying out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 5, 2016)

Gonna ride to da meat sto and get some fresh skrimp, and a coupla ribeyes...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Gonna check out of this joint a bit early. I'm the ONLY one here. 

We'z doin homemade pizza at the Cafe 356 tonight.
Gonna put some spinach and artichokes on that bad boy. I LOVE me some artichoke.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna ride to da meat sto and get some fresh skrimp, and a coupla ribeyes...


 On my way!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna check out of this joint a bit early. I'm the ONLY one here.
> 
> We'z doin homemade pizza at the Cafe 356 tonight.
> Gonna put some spinach and artichokes on that bad boy. I LOVE me some artichoke.


I ain't neva had artichoke...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> On my way!
> 
> I ain't neva had artichoke...............



H22 hadn't either till he married me. Now he loves em. 
When I was young, me and my Diddi would sit at the kitchen table and eat a whole one by ourselves. 
Diddi also kept caviar (sp?) in the fridge. Me and my sister got up the nerve to taste a big ole spoon full one day. That stuff is NASTY. H22 loves the stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 hadn't either till he married me. Now he loves em.
> When I was young, me and my Diddi would sit at the kitchen table and eat a whole one by ourselves.
> Diddi also kept caviar (sp?) in the fridge. Me and my sister got up the nerve to taste a big ole spoon full one day. That stuff is NASTY. H22 loves the stuff.


You is worldly my dear sista, I ain't neva had caviar......... least not the expensive kind, I've had southern caviar and love it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Here. Go buy you one and try it. You'll like it. I dip mine in drawn butter and lemon. 
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_cook_and_eat_an_artichoke/


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> You is worldly my dear sista, I ain't neva had caviar......... least not the expensive kind, I've had southern caviar and love it!





I have too, and it`s good stuff. I do save the eggs out of all the fish I catch and fry them up. And red roe out of mullet, I flat love it.

Everything but gar roe. You can`t eat that.  You can sell it for bream bait though. Back in the 70s I`d get $10 a pound for them blue eggs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here. Go buy you one and try it. You'll like it. I dip mine in drawn butter and lemon.
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_cook_and_eat_an_artichoke/





Nicodemus said:


> I have too, and it`s good stuff. I do save the eggs out of all the fish I catch and fry them up. And red roe out of mullet, I flat love it.
> 
> Everything but gar roe. You can`t eat that.  You can sell it for bream bait though. Back in the 70s I`d get $10 a pound for them blue eggs.


All I've had is catfish roe (I think), whatever kind it was, I love it!  Also, Mama would fry fish in the cast iron skillet, leave some crumbs with a tad of grease & scramble eggs in it......... now THAT was my all time favorite part!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

We fed our fish roe to the cat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Red neck caviar Nic good eating love me some roe. Afternoon all hope everyone has dad a good Friday and a better weekend!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

5:05


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

kang again


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> kang again



You cheatin some how.... Besides, Nic dun said we caint be claimin kang no mo!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2016)

Well then


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 5, 2016)

Evening Hankus and Mp


----------



## Hankus (Aug 5, 2016)

Evenin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Well then



Dang. Missed a call. I leave my phone in the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Evening Hankus, Wybro and Mrs. H. Grilling some shrimps tonight. Made up a dozen rat toes too two 2 also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You cheatin some how.... Besides, Nic dun said we caint be claimin kang no mo!!!



should I flop instead?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2016)

Anybody seen my sanity?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 5, 2016)

nope not here


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> should I flop instead?



Absolutely!!! Haha!!!

Smoked Wangs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Absolutely!!! Haha!!!
> 
> Smoked Wangs!!



I'm hungry ta def and you post this??

Y'all Killin me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody seen my sanity?



Yessir, it came by here a lil while lookin for my mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, it came by here a lil while lookin for my mind.



Goot gawtawmitey. Weez in trubble. 

I drank 3 gallons of water and sweated out 5 today. 

Eatin raw carrots and drankin hot coffee.

Played head rest and prop for a 1,100 lb horse through 3 sedation today. She was a sweetheart but man did she wanna lay down while the vet was workin on a puncture wound on her right rear ankle. 

Get to take the wrap off tomorrow without her being sedated. Hope she don't throw me an outhouse kick.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. Missed a call. I leave my phone in the house.



Thanks for understanding what was going on. I love you Hankus.
The boy was going to surprise his girl working a double shift and his car broke down. Poor fella can't catch a break. Good to hear your country butt voice Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Goot gawtawmitey. Weez in trubble.
> 
> I drank 3 gallons of water and sweated out 5 today.
> 
> ...



Dang, we were both involved in sketchy situations then. I was ridin a 45 hp mule being followed by a bush hog. Hope it didn't shred your sanity as it meandered thru.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 5, 2016)

Ain't got much of an appetite with this cold I contracted on the road. Not my 1st choice for supper, but MizT made some chicken and dumplings for supper, maybe it will hit the spot anyway.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm hungry ta def and you post this??
> 
> Y'all Killin me.



Sorry.... Honestly, it was better than a poke in the eye!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got much of an appetite with this cold I contracted on the road. Not my 1st choice for supper, but MizT made some chicken and dumplings for supper, maybe it will hit the spot anyway.


Ain't got much here either. Poor fella can't catch a break. Gotta get his car towed home. Life sux right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, we were both involved in sketchy situations then. I was ridin a 45 hp mule being followed by a bush hog. Hope it didn't shred your sanity as it meandered thru.


I'll take the horse over a psycho bush hog with a bad temper. 


Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got much of an appetite with this cold I contracted on the road. Not my 1st choice for supper, but MizT made some chicken and dumplings for supper, maybe it will hit the spot anyway.


Dadgummit,  I knew I shoulda headed your way for suppah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

quack is up awfully late/early for a dayoffer

what is on the agenda for the weekend drivelers?

coffee is in order first this day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 6, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I've been reading back and catching up on who did what to whom along the way so far this morning.

As for me, I'm going up to the country and do a few things up there today.  The good news is that the pasture area is completely clean now and I can easily see all over it again.  Now that the hay is baled and removed from the area, the deer seem to love the clean area as well as they are all over it all hours of the day it seems.  Thankfully, I've got a few good looking prospects again this year too.  I might even put out a few more cameras today so that I might capture a photo of Bigfoot, a mountain lion, or even Mickey Mouse or something in the near future.  


Thanks for the coffee this morning and since some of the drivelers are here and there this morning, shucks, I might have 3-4 cups this morning instead.  I bet Mr and Mrs Moonpie is gonna have a ball with their daughter etc up above Asheville this weekend too.  I smell fried fish cooking already.

Of course, Quack will be "out of commission" for a few days with his bride up in your mountain woods area too.  I hope that he doesn't come face to face with one of those hungry mountain lions either because he might get back home 5 minutes before his tracks does.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Morning boys!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

hey blood.

EE, there were 3 bambis still with spots out grazing in the field by my house last night when I got home from work at 7:30.


----------



## cramer (Aug 6, 2016)

morning moon, blood, EE & Gobble.
Thanks fot the coffee G


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE, Blood and I see Cramer peeking in. Getting ready to hit the road, just got to put fish in cooler and shove off. CYL.


----------



## cramer (Aug 6, 2016)

Morning Chief whenever you decide to get outta bed


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE, Blood and I see Cramer peeking in. Getting ready to hit the road, just got to put fish in cooler and shove off. CYL.



Safe travels brother.... Take pictures!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Mornin fellows, finally pulled myself out Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

sure is wet outside

morning Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

cramer,  yw


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood.
> 
> EE, there were 3 bambis still with spots out grazing in the field by my house last night when I got home from work at 7:30.



Had 2 that are still visible just out the garage door with momma under the pear tree this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sure is wet outside
> 
> morning Chief



Morning Sir gobblein


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks



What's up Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up Wybro?



Just werkin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Putting a honey do list together for the wife...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Putting a honey do list together for the wife...



Now that is funny right there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Please copy and paste for some ideas, blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Told her she needs her old shoes... She's going to be running the weed eater!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

I've got to finish bush hoggin, then do some barn repairs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Told her she needs her old shoes... She's going to be running the weed eater!



Better tell her to wear long pants.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Better tell her to wear long pants.



If the chores aren't complete.... That's a night in the box! If the laundry ain't folded right... That's a night in the box!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> If the chores aren't complete.... That's a night in the box! If the laundry ain't folded right... That's a night in the box!!



Put your foot down Blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Put your foot down Blood



Blood gonna be grumpy the next couple months, but the chores will be done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Holler atcha later, I gotta get on da tractor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Up at 5:00. Sleep is overrated. I reckon I'm gonna be like Quack looking for a truck. I bet I find a  car before he finds a truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> If the chores aren't complete.... That's a night in the box! If the laundry ain't folded right... That's a night in the box!!




Ole Bbro is breaking BAD !!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Up at 5:00. Sleep is overrated. I reckon I'm gonna be like Quack looking for a truck. I bet I find a  car before he finds a truck.





Goot luck, whatcha looking for, mebbe I can help ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Man it's great being da straw Boss!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

To, Two, Too thangs bought to be crackin round herea!! Cold beers and the whip!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Top me off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> To, Two, Too thangs bought to be crackin round herea!! Cold beers and the whip!!!





You go buoy !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

Bull snake = free pass even got out took pics then moved him off the road so he wouldn't get flattened.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

Rattler= no free pass, he's passed on.   Chase went to razin cane last night and when I step out on the porch I heard the BUZZ grabbed a flashlite and the Ruger with #9 shot stuck it between the slots and BLAMM fished him out this morning. 10 rattles and a button about 3 ft long biggest so far


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Purtay dead snake Stonerbro !!!  Diggin the ole Ruger too !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey blood.
> 
> EE, there were 3 bambis still with spots out grazing in the field by my house last night when I got home from work at 7:30.





Jeff C. said:


> Had 2 that are still visible just out the garage door with momma under the pear tree this mornin.



Got this little one on my travels the other day


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Rattler= no free pass, he's passed on.   Chase went to razin cane last night and when I step out on the porch I heard the BUZZ grabbed a flashlite and the Ruger with #9 shot stuck it between the slots and BLAMM fished him out this morning. 10 rattles and a button about 3 ft long biggest so far



Ain't never seen a rattlesnake painted up like that before!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't never seen a rattlesnake painted up like that before!



It's a Western Pacific Rattler.  I do have to say I did a might fancy 2 two to too tutu step when he went to Buzzin under my feet till I saw where he was !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Bbro is breaking BAD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honda baby. Cody is finally getting mine. He's always wanted it.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purtay dead snake Stonerbro !!!  Diggin the ole Ruger too !!!



That be my favorite snake charmer with # 9 shot and under 3ft it does a nice job  from around a foot to a foot and a half "YES SIR BABY"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Bbro is breaking BAD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack= help Miz tutu find a car. 

She'll need a wheel chair and half blind by then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That be my favorite snake charmer with # 9 shot and under 3ft it does a nice job  from around a foot to a foot and a half "YES SIR BABY"



You made a nice shot..... That's a small target!! Musta been super relaxed to make a shot like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Got the entire place bush hogged.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Love tawkin to my Mandy sista !!!!


Thank you Chris...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Love tawkin to my Mandy sista !!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you Chris...



Same page brother. Glad you got to meet my boy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page brother. Glad you got to meet my boy.



Say HI to H22 he'll know what I meen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Got the car home.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

How the heck did you get it to stand on the trunk like that???????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> How the heck did you get it to stand on the trunk like that???????????



Magic.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Magic.


  You do have the TOUCH don't ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Bout to fry up some deer cube steak... Y'all come on!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

love to have some deer cubed steak.

7 hours of yard work today.  tired puppy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> love to have some deer cubed steak.
> 
> 7 hours of yard work today.  tired puppy.



Sho would be good, wouldn't it?

I feel your pain.....I was on the bush hog for 5 hours today and 3 yesterday evenin. At least it's all done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack= help Miz tutu find a car.
> 
> She'll need a wheel chair and half blind by then.




Wish we had a smilie shootin you the BIRD !!! 





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> How the heck did you get it to stand on the trunk like that???????????



  She's good like that !!! 






Jeff C. said:


> Sho would be good, wouldn't it?
> 
> I feel your pain.....I was on the bush hog for 5 hours today and 3 yesterday evenin. At least it's all done.





The county doesn't spend as much time as you do on a tractor/lawnmower/weedeater/blower...


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Bow down to da QUACK !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


>



  My bro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish we had a smilie shootin you the BIRD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The most ova used smilie eva! 



Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Hey H22, and Nic(if he happens to catch a glimpse), daughter is dating a journeyman lineman.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> love to have some deer cubed steak.
> 
> 7 hours of yard work today.  tired puppy.



Well here it is...
Cube steak, fried okra, green beans, rice, gravy...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Fergot tater salad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Dang.....what a spread blood! Need a licking lips smilie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....what a spread blood! Need a licking lips smilie.



Na! It was horrible!!! Heading to McDonald's for something good!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....what a spread blood! Need a licking lips smilie.



close as I have


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey H22, and Nic(if he happens to catch a glimpse), daughter is dating a journeyman lineman.



Takes a mighty special, strong woman to put up with them hoodlums; we couldn't do it witout'em, and thatsafactjack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Up on the mountain.*

We are at our daughters in Burnsville NC. Cheekun, bunny puddin, peaches and cream corn on the cob and and a tater.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 6, 2016)

Had this on  the 8 track with a match box  up under it, riding in the Olds 442 !!!  Got  mo than a toilet seat !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Na! It was horrible!!! Heading to McDonald's for something good!!!



Mmhmm....had a purty dang good supper myself. Poke chops, mater pie, crowder peas with fatback, roasted in butter onion quarters, cone on da cobb.



gobbleinwoods said:


> close as I have



LOL



Hornet22 said:


> Takes a mighty special, strong woman to put up with them hoodlums; we couldn't do it witout'em, and thatsafactjack



Roger dat, them some purty tough boys with the long hours and many times terrible and dangerous work conditions.....ain't fer pansies. 

I liked what I saw so far. Jag and I 3rd degreed him fore he ever got in da house for about 20 mins. MizT and Caitlin had to come rescue him. 

Heck, he passed up the house in his big F250 and Jag chased him down the street hollerin at him. 



Moonpie1 said:


> We are at our daughters in Burnsville NC. Cheekun, bunny puddin, peaches and cream corn on the cob and and a tater.



Evenin Moon......Bunny puddin?  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Had this on  the 8 track with a match box  up under it, riding in the Olds 442 !!!  Got  mo than a toilet seat !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

Dang sho dead around here anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Evening Chief, Quack and Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Chief, Quack and Moon.




Evenin BO$$.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2016)

This is the slowest Driveler ever. 

I blame it on the lame smiley.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

*here it is*

good Sunday morning drivelers.

drink up


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Thanks for thr brew. Sure is a lot cooler up here at our daughters. Jeff, bunny puddin=salad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

yw moonbro

I need to be eating more bunny puddin.


----------



## cramer (Aug 7, 2016)

Morning Moon & GW
Thanks for the coffee G
I likes bunny puddin' two to tu


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Morning Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

howdy cramer


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## cramer (Aug 7, 2016)

morning Wy
Chief is still sleeping, chasing unicorns on his tractor


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

messican,   what is the reason for scouting state parks?   is there a gathering in the plans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Mornin folks! 

Dragging today......


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Mernin kids


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Morning Wy,Jeff and Blood. Nice and cool up here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Breakfast


----------



## cramer (Aug 7, 2016)

BOG is gonna git fat won day


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Looks good Blood. We are just starting on ours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,Jeff and Blood. Nice and cool up here.



Mornin Moon....wish it were cool here.



blood on the ground said:


> Breakfast



Just raisin bran and a  hera. I'da preferred your plate.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

cramer said:


> BOG is gonna git fat won day



To late... I'm already fat!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Brekfus on the hill.*

Did a big scrambled skillet and some of the left over taters. Getting ready for the fish fry later today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

*Covered bridge.*

Mrs. Moonpie loves old covered bridges, so we detoured a little on the way up and visited this one. Supposed to be the longest covered bridge in Georgia. You can still drive across it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Did a big scrambled skillet and some of the left over taters. Getting ready for the fish fry later today.





Moonpie1 said:


> Mrs. Moonpie loves old covered bridges, so we detoured a little on the way up and visited this one. Supposed to be the longest covered bridge in Georgia. You can still drive across it.



Breakfast looks good man!!! Where is that bridge?

P.s. ... If you need any instructions on how to fry them fishes you got my digits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Mrs. Moonpie loves old covered bridges, so we detoured a little on the way up and visited this one. Supposed to be the longest covered bridge in Georgia. You can still drive across it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2016)

Safe travels Moonbro, we're headed north shortly..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Moonbro, we're headed north shortly..



safe travels.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Blood it's at Watson Mill state park. Near Comer Georgia. If I run into trouble with the fry, I will hit you up for some pointers Blood. Nothin like good tech support!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank y'all, you have a safe trip too Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2016)

Mrs. HOQ will be 52 tomorrow...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mrs. HOQ will be 52 tomorrow...





We're the same age for 8 days, then I pull ahead . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

He loves me. He loves me not. He just likes fresh flowers in the house. Every Friday for 33 years.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Moonbro, we're headed north shortly..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mrs. HOQ will be 52 tomorrow...



Swang by the house for a group hug! Happy birfday Mrs Quackbro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He loves me. He loves me not. He just likes fresh flowers in the house. Every Friday for 33 years.



Wow! He's romantic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're the same age for 8 days, then I pull ahead . .



Happy birthday Mz. Dawn. H22 is exactly 9 months to the day older than me. His mama was having a bad day, and my Diddy was having a good day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy birthday to Mz Quackbro!!! I'm gonna put her in for Saint hood! And Mz R too, for putting up with us! H22 knows the score! Goot on him! Tell him I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow! He's romantic!



Ummm. No. He just likes fresh flowers. His Mama always had them too, sept his Dad grow em.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

H22 washing the Prelude. I guess he's gonna drive it and let Cody have is old Accord back till he can get his Civic fixed. Can't wait to see his big ole self getting in that little bitty sports car. I bet he drives the truck Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy Birthday to Miz Dawn and safe travels to ery body on the road.

My SIL's birthday is today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Happy birthday to Sil Jeff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Fried up some cheekin livers....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 washing the Prelude. I guess he's gonna drive it and let Cody have is old Accord back till he can get his Civic fixed. Can't wait to see his big ole self getting in that little bitty sports car. I bet he drives the truck Tuesday.



good to have options.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good to have options.



We have too many.
3 of us and 4 cars and a truck. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We have too many.
> 3 of us and 4 cars and a truck. Something doesn't add up.



2 of us and until recently 3 cars and a truck.   Sold one of the cars.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 7, 2016)

3 of us, 3 cars 2 trucks 1 SUV


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

radar shows it has rained all around 30055 for two hours and not a drop has hit my rain gauge.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2016)

I want yall to feel real sorry for poor old QUACK he don't have a truck so he more then likely don't have a chance with this 

Sara Price modified super pro  TRUCK racer


HAWT


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh I forgot QUACK is into swimsuits. Ya know I'd let this in my FORD TRUCK   Rebecca probably wouldn't mind much cause she knows I'm like that ole dawg that chases TRUCKS if I ever caught it I wouldn't know what to do with it anyways


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

5 of us, 2 don't drive, 2 cars and a truck.

Everett just beginning to drive his little walker buggy, gonna need insurance soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Quack can't seem to catch no truck, Stonerbro


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2016)

3 of us 2 trucks 1 car, and Lil Wy isn't driving yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> 3 of us 2 trucks 1 car, and Lil Wy isn't driving yet



Least ya gotta xtra one when he decides he wants to take one for a spin.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Least ya gotta xtra one when he decides he wants to take one for a spin.



He has got to be a better driver than his sister


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Lost internet for a few minutes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Mine is purty good driver except for backing up, she's done knocked both side view mirrors off her car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

Replaced with aftermarket.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Replaced with aftermarket.



mirrors?  not daughter


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Replaced with aftermarket.



Why?????????  She apparently didn't use the the ones that came with it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mirrors?  not daughter





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why?????????  She apparently didn't use the the ones that came with it


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2016)

I hate sunday start up when it's lightning.... Something always crashes! Probably going to be a long night!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Evening Blood. I stumbled through the fry without having to bother you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Blood. I stumbled through the fry without having to bother you.



You did good!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

come on 6 am....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2016)

6?   you leaving early bloodbro

starting up here too.   hopefully it will be smooth as silk

getting ready with a cup or three of coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Moanin blood and gobblein......coffeeeeee


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Got a heavy downpour here yesterday afternoon and another littl sprinkle last night. Finally broke the dry spell.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2016)

morning Chief,  glad you got some rain as it didn't happen here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,  glad you got some rain as it didn't happen here.



Yessir good morning, I believe it was the one that you said went around you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Morning Blood, Jeff and Gobble. Coffee is just right. Feels nice this morning. Had a good fish fry last night. Had a nice little crowd. Check it out on the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Jeff and Gobble. Coffee is just right. Feels nice this morning. Had a good fish fry last night. Had a nice little crowd. Check it out on the cafe.



Morning Moon....will do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 6?   you leaving early bloodbro
> 
> starting up here too.   hopefully it will be smooth as silk
> 
> getting ready with a cup or three of coffee



I go in a hr early on Sundays to start the plant up before everyone else arrives. They leave it up to me if I want to leave a hr early or stay until 7.... They can keep that hr of OT ... I always head home early to make sure the wife has her chores done!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

Sure missing these days!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure missing these days!



They are coming,just not soon enough.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They are coming,just not soon enough.



So true!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Mornin, 'scuse me........ ooops, sorry, hello, howudoin?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Good morning Keebs. Doing good, thanks for inquiring. Looks like we are missing a few folks this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 8, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.

I am running late and trying a 90 mph drive-by, so I hope all of you will have a fine day and will pass it on too.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MS DAWN TODAY TOO !!!!!!   




.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PS:  I HAVEN'T FIGURED OUT HOW SHE HAS BEEN ABLE TO PUT UP WITH QUACK FOR THIS LONG EITHER !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Morning EE, figured you may have caught a few more winks this morning. And a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mz Dawn! Fixin to scare up some brekfus round here. Probably something with leftover fish. Me and Mrs. Moonpie are really enjoying this cooler weather up here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Mernin youinsall. Draggin tail today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Better late than never Miggy. Morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, 'scuse me........ ooops, sorry, hello, howudoin?



Hey watch it there Miss prissy tail! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> I am running late and trying a 90 mph drive-by, so I hope all of you will have a fine day and will pass it on too.
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa there Mr gangbuster! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin youinsall. Draggin tail today.



Good thang, one of the ^^^ liable to have run over you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2016)

Pretty cool that Dawn and KyDawg have the same birthday!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 8, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H and hdm03.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2016)

Drive by ,lunch time!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Lunch!!  Finishing up my made from scratch 
Gen.Tso's & egg-ah-rowls!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Left ova lasagna. 
I'm FULL.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Left ova lasagna.
> I'm FULL.


garlic toast? salad?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2016)

Just came in from a nice walk down through the edge of the swamp. Another hatful of chanterelles for the table. They gonna go well with ribeyes and-or backstrap and tenderloins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 8, 2016)

Sloppy joes and tater tots.
Thats Something i  have never tried Nic, mushrooms just dont sound too appetizing to me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> garlic toast? salad?



Not at lunch. Did have it wiff suppa. Gotta sop that tomato sauce up wiff the garlic toast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Sloppy joes and tater tots.
> Thats Something i  have never tried Nic, mushrooms just dont sound too appetizing to me.



 Hush yo mouf boy. I aint neva ate a wild one, but I've ate bout every other kind and like em all. 
Ate some wild ramps for the first time this year when I met some fine folks at the Northern Gathering. They were REAL good.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2016)

I love ramps too, but they don`t grow nowhere close to here. Neither do morels.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2016)

Students coming back to town.  
Just saw a video on FB of a blue million young girls walking down Millege Ave. for rush week.  If ya'll see T.P. tell him to keep his eyes on the road. 

Oh to be this young again.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Just came in from a nice walk down through the edge of the swamp. Another hatful of chanterelles for the table. They gonna go well with ribeyes and-or backstrap and tenderloins.


I didn't get a chance to walk this weekend, but I don't think I have any true "swamps" like you have around me.


mudracing101 said:


> Sloppy joes and tater tots.
> Thats Something i  have never tried Nic, mushrooms just dont sound too appetizing to me.


Love me some mushyroons!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not at lunch. Did have it wiff suppa. Gotta sop that tomato sauce up wiff the garlic toast.





Nicodemus said:


> I love ramps too, but they don`t grow nowhere close to here. Neither do _*morels*_.


THAT'S the ones I have heard so much about that I'd love to try!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Howdy howdy....just passin thru, got work to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy howdy....just passin thru, got work to do.



I'll swap place wif you. I got Federal Jury duty tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy howdy....just passin thru, got work to do.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll swap place wif you. I got Federal Jury duty tomorrow.


 bless yo heart.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart.............



Howdy Ms. Purty Eyes.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Ms. Purty Eyes.


 howudoin, shuggums? (other than the court stuff)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> howudoin, shuggums? (other than the court stuff)



Slap tired of the heat, but I guess y'all got that most of the time huh? We ain't as tuff up this way. We like our cool weather. 
Y'all been gettin lots of use out of that front porch?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 8, 2016)

wheeeeee what a day.   But I made it thru alive as it seems so did all the drivelers.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slap tired of the heat, but I guess y'all got that most of the time huh? We ain't as tuff up this way. We like our cool weather.
> Y'all been gettin lots of use out of that front porch?


Even I'm sick of the heat.......... shoot, I got a red-neck fan hanging from one end, makes it right nice!  Ya oughta come set a while sometime!


gobbleinwoods said:


> wheeeeee what a day.   But I made it thru alive as it seems so did all the drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Even I'm sick of the heat.......... shoot, I got a red-neck fan hanging from one end, makes it right nice!  Ya oughta come set a while sometime!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Afternoon folks. Clouding up some. Hope we get some moisture out of it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 8, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


South Miami friends gave me a mister one year, I should've brought it out this year!


Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon folks. Clouding up some. Hope we get some moisture out of it!


Prayin for some here too, got the clouds moving in!

 Look at the time!  Later Folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> South Miami friends gave me a mister one year, I should've brought it out this year!



Did ya have to blow it up to use it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

Bsketti


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey.....just now eatin suppa. gobblein will be up makin coffee by the time I get to sleepin good.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 8, 2016)

Email said possible work for the next four weekends.... Great!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2016)

enjoy a cup of coffee while I restart the computer and see if that helps my patience   brb


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

I've got lots of things to get done today so I've got to get a shower and get my rear in gear soon.  I need to check a few posts of mine that created some real havoc for some of the Democratic idgets on here!!!!   

Nothing like having some fun with some of these misguided misfits of life.  


Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as it is beginning to clear the cobb-webs from my eyes.  I might need a cup or three though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2016)

mernin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Morning Blood , EE and Gobble. Coffee is just what the Dr. Ordered this morning.  Going to fix some brekfus, repack the truck and get ready to head back home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Morning fellows.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Morning Jeff. What's on the agenda for today?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good Morning Jeffro and Moonpie.  Moon, I wish safe travels home for you and your wife today too, my friend.

Now back to work for awhile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff. What's on the agenda for today?



Morning Moon, first of all I've got to get Jag to work. Almost forgot to wake him up. I'm not 100% positive yet, but I dang sure aren't cutting any limbs, grass, or anything of that sort today. I cut 2 truckloads yesterday and was plumb wore out. It's misting rain here anyway, I'll have to find a project for today. Safe travels today on your way home Moon.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Jeffro and Moonpie.  Moon, I wish safe travels home for you and your wife today too, my friend.
> 
> Now back to work for awhile.



Morning EE, I've got to get busy myself as soon as I get Jag off to work. Have a good day.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did ya have to blow it up to use it?


 NNNOOOooooooooooooo, not that kind!


blood on the ground said:


> Email said possible work for the next four weekends.... Great!


 dang!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood , EE and Gobble. Coffee is just what the Dr. Ordered this morning.  Going to fix some brekfus, repack the truck and get ready to head back home.


Safe travels, Moon......... it's plumb just yucky here, but at least it's wet & we need it!
Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> NNNOOOooooooooooooo, not that kind!
> 
> dang!
> 
> ...




Mornin schweety, same here.......we need it too though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack . . .



Ruh Rohhhhhh!!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Werd, gal friend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, what a small world.  The guy posting about the gator in his pond turns out to be my new neighbor !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

Gotta go the doc and get some blood work done.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2016)

Had to come up with something for the photo forum and Quick loads for Q came to mind but the bad part is I need some rain so I can go out and shoot   Oct 1st ain't to far off


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, what a small world.  The guy posting about the gator in his pond turns out to be my new neighbor !!



Might want to let him know bout your gator. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=851959


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Might want to let him know bout your gator.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=851959


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



QUACK's the only duck I know that ain't sceared of no GATERS


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

Erybody done left me all by myself . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

I gotz no budzzzzzzz.  Ya'll gonna miss me . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody done left me all by myself . . .


bless yo heart.............. fyi, it is "Heck Week" here, the last week to sign up for sports and folks wait to the last dang minute!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz no budzzzzzzz.  Ya'll gonna miss me . .


you ain't goin no where, you'd miss me too much!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

well glory be, will ya looka there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> well glory be, will ya looka there!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2016)

Keebs has ALWAYS been da Quang of the Dribbler !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Whas up?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs has ALWAYS been da Quang of the Dribbler !!!


 juss 'cause I talk so much..............


Jeff C. said:


> Whas up?


 I dunno, what ya heard?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Been rainin off and on all day here, cleared up now.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2016)

^^^^ very helpful


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> juss 'cause I talk so much..............
> 
> I dunno, what ya heard?



I ain't heard much-o-nuttin lately.....You got sumpin juicy? 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Hey, Little Lady!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> ^^^^ very helpful



Your welcome hdm03


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


 Hey girl, how ya doin?


Jeff C. said:


> Been rainin off and on all day here, cleared up now.


 here too......... pouring one minute, sun out the next.......


Jeff C. said:


> I ain't heard much-o-nuttin lately.....You got sumpin juicy?


 mebbe.........


hdm03 said:


> ^^^^ very helpful


~whew~ I was worried there for a minute............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2016)

USA women's beach volleyball is on! They will be finished by the time I get this posted on this stupid smart phone.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> ^^^^ very helpful



OMG! Homo 3 your avatar.......


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey girl, how ya doin?
> 
> here too......... pouring one minute, sun out the next.......
> 
> ...



I am doin awesome! 

Daughter made the volleyball team. She loves it! My son...well he's trying to like school but.....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 9, 2016)

Hope y'all are all doin well! I try to stop by but every time I do nobody's here or I don't have time to actually post.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> OMG! Homo 3 your avatar.......



thank you......thank you very much.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> USA women's beach volleyball is on! They will be finished by the time I get this posted on this stupid smart phone.



Dang it.....that's the only good thing about the Olympics and I'm missing it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> USA women's beach volleyball is on! They will be finished by the time I get this posted on this stupid smart phone.


 I love watcing that to!


Crickett said:


> I am doin awesome!
> 
> Daughter made the volleyball team. She loves it! My son...well he's trying to like school but.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 9, 2016)

volleyball, olympics, keebs, ms crickett

girls in spandex and bathing suits what is not to like?  

afternoon all


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> volleyball, olympics, keebs, ms crickett
> 
> girls _*AND GUYS *_in spandex and bathing suits what is not to like?
> 
> afternoon all


 fixed it fer ya!
I'm outta herah!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Howdy drivelers. Just got home bout 5:45, son was waiting on us/me to weld up a broken part on his zero turn mower. Haven't even unloaded the truck yet. Got the mower taken care of and now it's raining.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 9, 2016)

Evening, who all is werking tonite


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Evening Wy. I think Blood is.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

*More covered bridge pics.*

Took a little detour on the way home. Mrs. Moonpie can sniff them covered bridges out. This one was in South Carolina.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Another view.*

Pretty cool. When we walked across, you can see the Manila envelope on the left side.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Something..........*

to do with that Pookieman game?  We left it alone. Didn't want to spoil someone's fun.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 9, 2016)

*Last one.*

Walked down stream a little ways and got thisun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2016)

Covered bridge is very cool Moon, especially since it is the last one existing in S.C.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2016)

great pics moon, thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2016)

good morning.   everyone needs coffee today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning.   everyone needs coffee today.



Mernin Gmoney!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2016)

hey bloodbro,  how goes the donut machine?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 10, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you drivelers.

Moon, I think your wife has "snookered" you because she already knows where every remaining covered bridge is in the United States, I bet.  You've got some upcoming trips that you probably don't know about yet !!!!!   

Hey, I love the photos too because they are awesome.  

Coffee, coffee, I need some coffee this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Morning on a first day back at work since last Thursday. Sure could have caught a few more winks this morning! Need that coffee to get moving Gobble. You are probably EE, she can be sneaky at times. Sup Bloodbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2016)

5:19 moonbro 

welcome to being vertical


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Good mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2016)

morning wybro


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning wybro


WooooHoooooo!
Mernin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> WooooHoooooo!
> Mernin!!



So it is Whoot Whoot day?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Morning peeps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Mernin Mudro.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So it is Whoot Whoot day?


that's what I heard...........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning peeps.


 hellooo there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Time for some mater juice to jump start the engine.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 

Cool pics Moonpie!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2016)

Slower n cold molasses in here.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

herro?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>


doofus..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey.....


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

i know what you mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i know what you mean



i know what you mean


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!



i know what you mean


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i know what you mean



I don't get it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Mr. Hawnet been sending me flowers erry Thursday, never missed one yet, think i'll keep him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2016)

Explanation please?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet.



I'm not speaking to you right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2016)

Started cutting the grass, didn't get 20 mins into it and started raining. I think it's has quit, but now the grass is wet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not speaking to you right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Jeffro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>



That aint workin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!



Sup Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That aint workin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sup Mudro?



I just found out that Mrs. Hawtnet must live real close to Lake Oconee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>



That aint either.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Started cutting the grass, didn't get 20 mins into it and started raining. I think it's has quit, but now the grass is wet.



Very helpful post.  It folks like you that makes this place so great!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep, lots of useful info on here


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Martin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 10, 2016)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I just found out that Mrs. Hawtnet must live real close to Lake Oconee.



Only bout 45 minutes. 
One of my best friends has a lake house there. We have girls weekend there a lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only bout 45 minutes.
> One of my best friends has a lake house there. We have girls weekend there a lot.



Cool, next time ya'll have one call me and i'll come back up there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Tell her i said Hey!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool, next time ya'll have one call me and i'll come back up there.



It's too far.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's too far.



Not for me


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

I make it that way all the time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I make it that way all the time.


 and you can get my sunglasses and Miz Vic's knife!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

Keebs said:


> and you can get my sunglasses and Miz Vic's knife!



I forgot about the knife.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 10, 2016)

she done that cause she still sore bout her tumbler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2016)

Vacation time's over, back to the meetings and the mines.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Evening Quackbro. You got to work tonight?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro. You got to work tonight?





Yessir, only 3 nights off the weekend.  I got our Everglades breading in, waiting on the Moppin Sauce.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Will probably be up at basses one day this week end.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2016)

Evening bro's!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Howdy Blood. You still pulling 12 hour shifts?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 10, 2016)

Evening, 2 two to too tu mo nights


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Evening Wy. And the rest of you youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Wish I was in South Georgia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Blood. You still pulling 12 hour shifts?


Not right now just no days off right now!


KyDawg said:


> Wish I was in South Georgia.


You missing the nats, gnats, knatz ????


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2016)

Blood must be way behind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Blood must be way behind.



Not sure ... Must be!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2016)

I need some bacon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Mornin......wonder if I ought to go ahead and start a pot?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Morning Blood and Jeff. You're up a little on the early side this morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and Jeff. You're up a little on the early side this morning Jeff.



Good mornin, Moon. Yes sir, dad gum cold won't give me a break, plus I fell asleep a little too early last night. 2 big helpings of shrimp and andouille jambalaya and dessert will do that to you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm sure Gobble and EE will be along shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I'm sure Gobble and EE will be along shortly.



Gobblein prolly brewin coffee and EE will need to get the sleep monsters out of his eyes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein prolly brewin coffee and EE will need to get the sleep monsters out of his eyes.



Mernin Jeffro. Gonna hang some lectricul boxes, cut some sheetrock and run some wire today. How bout you?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Quack (with no internet at work), Wycliff, Moonpie, Jeffro and to the rest of the still asleep drivelers.

Yep, I am guilty of getting several extra winks of my beauty sleep this morning.  Of course, I need all of the beauty sleep that I can get too.

Unfortunately, Gobblin is MIA this morning and he might have been kidnapped and flown back to Scotland for an encore of sorts.  Word over there is that the natives just fell in love with him and just couldn't get enough of him and his southern charm.   

Hopefully, his coffee truck will be arriving soon so that all of us will be able to partake of a cup or three and become fully awake soon.

Sorry about your "cold" Jeffro and I hope it disappears soon for you too.  For some strange reason, I smell fried fish this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Quack (with no internet at work), Wycliff, Moonpie, Jeffro and to the rest of the still asleep drivelers.
> 
> Yep, I am guilty of getting several extra winks of my beauty sleep this morning.  Of course, I need all of the beauty sleep that I can get too.
> 
> Unfortunately, Gobblin is MIA this morning



I figured he got abducted by aliens and is being probed extensively.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Did Quack evah get a truck?

I swear there's an echo in here.........

Thump thump thump,,,,,,,,testing 1,2,3,,,,,,,,,,,,this thing on???


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Mernin Wybro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Jeffro. Gonna hang some lectricul boxes, cut some sheetrock and run some wire today. How bout you?




Gotta get Jag to work and play it by ear today, not feelin like much of nothin so far.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Morning Wy,Miggy. Drunkbro must have Blood working up to the wire this morning. Quackbro and Gobble both Mia today. EE I could go for some fish this morning for sure, would be good with some strong black coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag to work and play it by ear today, not feelin like much of nothin so far.


Hope you get to feelin better. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy,Miggy. Drunkbro must have Blood working up to the wire this morning. Quackbro and Gobble both Mia today. EE I could go for some fish this morning for sure, would be good with some strong black coffee.


And grits.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cheese grits Miggy, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2016)

Live from the front porch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Wybro.






Slow Hand and the Kang, two of the best !!!


Morning folks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......wonder if I ought to go ahead and start a pot?









A friend in weed, is a friend indeed.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mornin

Crossroads the movie 1986. It's a GOOD ONE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2016)

Good night/ day all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2016)

Mornin`....

Think I`ll ease down in the swamp, gather a few chanterelles, come back and steal a few eggs from the henhouse, get some of my deer sausage, and make an omelette for breakfast. That sounds right good.

My regards.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Morning ladies. I see Quackbro and Blood finally showed up. Nic that sure sounds good! Real good!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2016)

that sounds very good


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Morning hemO3.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2016)

Back from the swamp, and the henhouse. Can`t get no fresher. Into the fryin` pan...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Back from the swamp, and the henhouse. Can`t get no fresher. Into the fryin` pan...



That's nice, when i get up to the ol home place(farm house) think I'll go ahead and get some chickens.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Back from the swamp, and the henhouse. Can`t get no fresher. Into the fryin` pan...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





It was fit to eat.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2016)

Dang.....that sho enough looks good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2016)

live from home with INTERWEB working.   Even got to work this AM and found no internet.   

Time to hit the garden and see what is out there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2016)

Shleepy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Evening Gobble and Bloodbro. Gonna grill some chicken here shortly. Nic that looks some kinda good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2016)

Bout that time . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2016)

If this place gets any "deader", the undertaker will be probably be showing up shortly !!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2016)

I'z hera evening erybody 











Nicodemus said:


> It was fit to eat.



Man that looks good


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2016)

evening Wybro


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2016)

How"s it going GW and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Evening Wy, EE, Gobble and Jeff. This recliner has me in its clutches. Although I'm not resisting very much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How"s it going GW and Chief



Howdy Wybro. The usual for me other than a dadgum cold/cough that's got a heck of a grip on me.

You doin all right?



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, EE, Gobble and Jeff. This recliner has me in its clutches. Although I'm not resisting very much.



Hey Moon, I fixin to go cuddle up to the couch myself.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, EE, Gobble and Jeff. This recliner has me in its clutches. Although I'm not resisting very much.




Evening Mpwon



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Wybro. The usual for me other than a dadgum cold/cough that's got a heck of a grip on me.
> 
> You doin all right?
> 
> ...





Doing good, just ready for a day off


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2016)

Unotha busy night...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Unotha busy night...



Same here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

bloodbro and wybro,

I was busy last night to,two,teu,tutu,too








catching sleep  but made a large amount of coffee to wake up with


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro and wybro,
> 
> I was busy last night to,two,teu,tutu,too
> 
> ...



Mernin G!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Morning Wy, Bloodbro and Gobble. Muggy here at 31220.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

howdy blood

have a good weekend bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, Bloodbro and Gobble. Muggy here at 31220.



same here in 30055


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Quack (if you are awake), Miggy  and to all of those drivelers still sleepy with "visions of Sugar Plums dancing in their heads".

It is official, Friday Night Football is beginning again tonight.


I surely hope all of you will have a great day and will pass it on.  Now, I will partake of a cup o three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee in hopes of getting my eyes open again.

And speaking of Sugar Plum.....I surely do miss that nice lady and hope that she will return again soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

What exactly is a "sugar plum" anyway?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

She is really sweet lady in my book !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Morning EE and Miggy.  It's time to make the donuts. At least it's the beginning of the weekend for some of us. Dang boat is in the shop, had 3 friends offer the use of theirs if mine isn't ready today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Miggy.  It's time to make the donuts. At least it's the beginning of the weekend for some of us. Dang boat is in the shop, had 3 friends offer the use of theirs if mine isn't ready today.


I hope you don't make donuts the same way Quack does


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE and Miggy.  It's time to make the donuts. At least it's the beginning of the weekend for some of us. Dang boat is in the shop, had 3 friends offer the use of theirs if mine isn't ready today.




Moon, you've got some good friends there for sure.  I don't mind helping people BUT I don't loan any of my hunting and fishing equipment out to anybody.  Them things are sacred to me and only me !!!!!  I try and take good care of those things.


ps:  I learned my lesson many years ago when my brother borrowed a rifle and when I finally got it back, it was scarred and scratched up like crazy and I didn't get it back for about 9 months. He once borrowed one of my shotguns for a dove hunt and afterwards he went back home to Snellville and had left my shotgun leaning against a tree over in the woods.  Thankfully, a neighbor looking for spent shells for reloading  found it the next day.  I was lucky to get it back.  He also tore up some of my fishing equipment as well because if there was ONLY one snag in the whole lake, he could find it on his first cast it seemed.  Of course, he could tear up a steel ball bearing somehow.

Another time, I loaned one of my rifles to someone and I didn't see it again for two years and it was scratched up and rusty when I finally got it back.  The good news is the fact that now my brother is deceased and the other so-called friend and I don't speak to each other anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

Dang EE,

If I borrow something I always treat it better than if it was mine.  I treat mine like it is the last one available.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang EE,
> 
> If I borrow something I always treat it better than if it was mine.  I treat mine like it is the last one available.


Me too  I borrowed a buddy's sod roller once  it was rough at best  when he got it back it had new nuts and bolts, hand grips and a new paint job


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dang EE,
> 
> If I borrow something I always treat it better than if it was mine.  I treat mine like it is the last one available.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too  I borrowed a buddy's sod roller once  it was rough at best  when he got it back it had new nuts and bolts, hand grips and a new paint job




I guarantee you that IF I have to borrow anything, I will take the utmost care while I am using it and when I return promptly, it will look much better than it did before I borrowed it.  My father taught me that.


PS:  There has been serious debate whether or not my deceased brother has the same father as the rest of my original siblings BECAUSE my father always took care of every tool or whatever and always cleaned them up and put them back in the exact place every time that he used them.  He also wrote his initials (JTC) with a heavy black marker on every thing that he owned.  Well, this latest deceased brother has NEVER been that way....and he is by far the shortest sibling in my family....yes about 6" shorter than any of us other 5 siblings.  By the process of elimination, I think that I know just who that father might have been and he died long before I was even born so I never knew him.   

And speaking of marking everything with a heavy marker, I am serious that when my mother died, I called my undertaker friend and asked him if when he was taking care of my mother for burial....did she have the initials (JTC) possibly written across her rear-end.  That is the gospel truth !!!!  We still laugh about today and it has been close to 10 years since she died.  Of course, the undertaker and funeral home owner and I are very close friends.  In fact, we had lunch together a couple of days ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 12, 2016)

Good morning, just about time to get outta here for a few days


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, just about time to get outta here for a few days



Where ya headed?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

EE , they know that I would take better care of it than my own. I would have never been offered if not. They will be fishing with me anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2016)

Morning smart folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Morning smart folks



Hey Moonbro, he's talkin to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Mornin folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.



Mernin Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Mornin Amigo, what you got going on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh, and mornin Moon, gobble, blood, Wy, EE, and last but not least, Fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

And ol Quackbro too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Amigo, what are we looking like on weather for the next few days? I haven't even had time to pay attention.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I guarantee you that IF I have to borrow anything, I will take the utmost care while I am using it and when I return promptly, it will look much better than it did before I borrowed it.  My father taught me that.
> 
> 
> PS:  There has been serious debate whether or not my deceased brother has the same father as the rest of my original siblings BECAUSE my father always took care of every tool or whatever and always cleaned them up and put them back in the exact place every time that he used them.  He also wrote his initials (JTC) with a heavy black marker on every thing that he owned.  Well, this latest deceased brother has NEVER been that way....and he is by far the shortest sibling in my family....yes about 6" shorter than any of us other 5 siblings.  By the process of elimination, I think that I know just who that father might have been and he died long before I was even born so I never knew him.
> ...






Sockbro, I don't believe Ida told that middle part in red..




Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, what are we looking like on weather for the next few days? I haven't even had time to pay attention.





Partly to mostly cloudy, chance of rain most eryday.



Moanin Chiefbro, 2 good nights in a row at the chalk mines, looking for one mo !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Morning Jeff,Fuzzy and Quackbro. Miggy I don't think he was referring to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2016)

Didn't mean to leave anybody out, g'morning all.  I be a sweepy Quack, no nappy last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> EE , they know that I would take better care of it than my own. I would have never been offered if not. They will be fishing with me anyway.




Moon, I know that you are telling the truth too.  I figured that part out by the 3rd day of knowing you.  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro, I don't believe Ida told that middle part in red..
> 
> 
> Partly to mostly cloudy, chance of rain most eryday.
> ...



Quackbro, you know me, I just tell like it is and let the chips fall where they may.  I discussed that fact with my oldest sister a couple of years ago and after then, she is in agreement with me and she helped to provide the answer to this quiz too.   


By the way, where were you yesterday as I didn't see you at Peggy's Restaurant.  Man that food was some more delicious too.  Yep, turkey and dressing on Thursdays !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2016)

Mernin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sockbro, I don't believe Ida told that middle part in red..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds about right on the weather forecast.

Do you not have internet at the mines anymore or compooter issues?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good Friday morning Keebs! And Mrs. H when she gets here too!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good Morning to you Jeffro and Keebs !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Mornin Keebsy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

You know it's bad when yo ax Amigo fo a weatha focast and Quack provides it instead


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

I gots to get busy, holler later and happy Friday to all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2016)

Sup day walkers? Happy Friday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2016)

Later folks, I gotta crash.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

The boy and futuregrandbabymama are on their way to Gatlinburg to celebrate their 6th anniversary(of dating). Boy ya'll oughta see the place they are staying. FANCY!
But rustic all at the same time. Glad they like the mountains. H22 and I are the exact opposite. Take me South!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Jeffro and Keebs !!!


Morning Ole Eagle Eye.


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy.


Jeffro!!


blood on the ground said:


> Sup day walkers? Happy Friday!


WAZZ up Blood?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Later folks, I gotta crash.


Quackbrohole



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy and futuregrandbabymama are on their way to Gatlinburg to celebrate their 6th anniversary(of dating). Boy ya'll oughta see the place they are staying. FANCY!
> But rustic all at the same time. Glad they like the mountains. H22 and I are the exact opposite. Take me South!



 Mandy mandy bo Bandy, bananna fanna fo fandy, fe fi fo Mandy.... Mandy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!



 Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy and futuregrandbabymama are on their way to Gatlinburg to celebrate their 6th anniversary(of dating). Boy ya'll oughta see the place they are staying. FANCY!
> But rustic all at the same time. Glad they like the mountains. H22 and I are the exact opposite. Take me South!



Nice aint it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Kidding. This is the lobby.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2016)

I hate the public............ stooopid people
rant over.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2016)

me too


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I hate the public............ stooopid people
> rant over.........





That`s why I`ve about quit going to town or public gatherings unless I have too, or very rare occasions. The older I get, the less I tolerate fools and stupidity. Reclusiveness, solitude, and quiet are nice. I don`t even answer my phone half the time anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



What's up schweety? 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning Ole Eagle Eye.
> 
> Jeffro!!
> WAZZ up Blood?
> ...



Mud mud bo Bud, banana fanna fo fud, fe fi fo Mud. Mu-ud. 



Keebs said:


> I hate the public............ stooopid people
> rant over.........



Keebs gettin old an ornery like Nic. 

I am too more or less


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Quick early lunch, back to work I reckon.....nobody hera.

Hopefully, I can get enough done to take off a tad early today.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> me too


I can only imagine your customer questions........ 


Nicodemus said:


> That`s why I`ve about quit going to town or public gatherings unless I have too, or very rare occasions. The older I get, the less I tolerate fools and stupidity. Reclusiveness, solitude, and quiet are nice. I don`t even answer my phone half the time anymore.


I know EXACTLY where you're coming from!


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs gettin old an ornery like Nic.
> 
> I am too more or less


you say that like it's a bad thing........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy Friday Afternoon to you MUD.  Sorry that I missed you earlier this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I can only imagine your customer questions........
> 
> I know EXACTLY where you're coming from!
> 
> you say that like it's a bad thing........



OH!!! He said ornery.

Nevermind..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up schweety?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday Afternoon to you MUD.  Sorry that I missed you earlier this morning.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH!!! He said ornery.
> 
> Nevermind..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2016)

Afternoon all !!!  Last night !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Mudro, Keebs, Jeff, Miggy and Quackbro. Just got home and time for a BLD. Hope everyone is having a good Friday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Think I'm done for today, bout got my garage m-t'd.

Oh wait......I've got some grass to cut.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2016)

Evening Chiefbro, I see my Stonerbro down there . . 


Getting close to "that" time..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Dang Chief! Call it an evening! Go git em Quackbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening Chiefbro, I see my Stonerbro down there . .
> 
> 
> Getting close to "that" time..



Evenin Quackbro....Git-R-Done tonight and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Chief! Call it an evening! Go git em Quackbro!



Copy that Moonbro, I've got a section I started cutting today, just need to finish it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Quack. You bought a truck yet
Going to look at a Honda accord inthe mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

Friday evening and time for a BLD and I am in the mtns where it is raining.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2016)

Chicken marsala with angel hair pasta.... pretty good!! And I added some Italian meat balls ...just cuz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Starting to rain here too. The kids got to Gatlinburg before it started. The boy had to shave his Jesus beard off for his job.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

I bet you have a car before Quackbro gets a truck. Just finished one Gobble. Looking good Bloodbro! Good looking view and better looking youngins Mandy!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2016)

bbq chicken on pita pockets.   Quick easy good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Homemade petesuh...got some more grass cut.

Plate looks good blood, yours sounds good gobblein, bet it's nice in the Mtns with a pitter patter.

Good lookin couple Mandy, hope Cody is doing well. Tell H22 I said "HEY". 

Good evenin Moon, you are just flat out a nice guy!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Mudbro, I appreciate the rooster offer but I'm fresh out of the market for non-egg layers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Oh my



Oops....what it iz brudda?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Oh my



Oh heck yea.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Went to da sto to get some gas and smokes, dude walked up behind and paid the cashier fo one dolla of gas in a Jeep Rubicon. Do they get that good a gas mileage?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to da sto to get some gas and smokes, dude walked up behind and paid the cashier fo one dolla of gas in a Jeep Rubicon. Do they get that good a gas mileage?



Back in the day you could.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back in the day you could.



I heard dat....still scratching my head.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

So, what's da deal with Quack.....no interwebs @ work?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 12, 2016)

It's just him, a book and chalk mine Charlie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> It's just him, a book and chalk mine Charlie.



 Gotcha....boy don't even check in no more.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2016)

Drank a little drank shmoke a little shmoke!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2016)

Evening my friends down in The State.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Saturday morning and all is well.   Coffee is made so get it up and get it done.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2016)

I slept several extra winks this morning just for good measure.  Would someone lock up all of Jeffro's lawn equipment just so he can get some much needed rest for a few days?????

Sure wish that I was in the mountains this weekend.  I would love to hear the sounds of "rushing water" in the beautiful Jonathan Creek up around Maggie Valley and maybe ride over to Cataloochee Valley and watch the Elk, turkeys, bears, etc too.  Of course, it would really feel great if the temperature was around 40 degrees too.

Dang, I realized that I was only dreaming and now,I have woke up and have to face the reality that it is hot as hades all around and even the mosquitoes have to drink lots of Gatorade just to stay hydrated.  


Gobblin, it looks like slim pickens in here this morning for sure.  I guess that Quack must be asleep with CMC and both of them not having any interweb for now.     I tried to tell Quack that he should have paid that last interweb bill but he would listen so now he is "high and dry" in more ways than one.

Thanks for the mountain brewed coffee this morning too as it is working very well right now.

Happy Saturday to all of you drivelers out there this morning.........wherever you are !!!!  As for me, I'm not going up to the country today but I am going to stay in town and have lunch with my Daughter and Son-in-Law, then visit the Sam's Club and spend a couple of hundred dollars for a bunch of food items for a big shin-dig of sorts that they are having in Statesboro tomorrow at Georgia Southern University.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saturday morning and all is well.   Coffee is made so get it up and get it done.



Hazelnut? Really?

You know how I feel about those froo froo fancy coffees.


----------



## cramer (Aug 13, 2016)

Good morning EE, MC & Gobblin
Moon must be drowning worms already.
EE - Chief ani't gonna stop with the lawnmower stuff - he's addicted to grass It's making him all lazy and stuff, sleeping til 6:45 and such


----------



## cramer (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

Mornin Cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE, Miggy and Cramer. Whut day is it? I feel like I slept through Saturday. Thanks for the coffee G. No fishing trip in the works for today, although we are going to fry some tonight at our sons house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Quack. You bought a truck yet
> Going to look at a Honda accord inthe mornin.




Good luck lil sista !!!   Dawn's done told me to quit worrying about a $ and go buy a new one.  Ain't gonna do it.  Lose $5K when you drive it off the lot.





Jeff C. said:


> So, what's da deal with Quack.....no interwebs @ work?




They done went and blocked GON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

My bad, goot morning ya'll !!! 


I see BLD's in my near future, gonna go meet our new neighbors, (his wife is HAWT) after I take a nappy poo.


----------



## cramer (Aug 13, 2016)

They done went and blocked GON.[/QUOTE]


No Quack at nite - We gon have to shut this site down after 1am
We'll lose half our sponsors


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hazelnut? Really?
> 
> You know how I feel about those froo froo fancy coffees.



I do remember someone demanding this for the longest time in the morning.   Just who could that have been?   And there isn't any froo in my coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I do remember someone demanding this for the longest time in the morning.   Just who could that have been?   And there isn't any froo in my coffee.


Chai tea is not froo froo  Jackleg


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. They have me blocked from logging onto Gon at work, but I can still surf it. Can post quick replies from phone, but no pics. Have to use iPad for pics, kinda aggravating but it is was it is. Skrait up black for me Gobble.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. They have me blocked from logging onto Gon at work, but I can still surf it. Can post quick replies from phone, but no pics. Have to use iPad for pics, kinda aggravating but it is was it is.


Download one of many apps that will allow you to set up a VPN (virtual proxy network) and quietly walk around their lo tech filters


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chai tea is not froo froo  Jackleg



Jackleg    I am not the one who found hazelnut in the pantry/pot this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Miggy , this new iPhone won't log on to Gon through safari. I have ad block app just to log on. Even after resizing my pics to the smallest size. It's still a no go from iPhone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. They have me blocked from logging onto Gon at work, but I can still surf it. Can post quick replies from phone, but no pics. Have to use iPad for pics, kinda aggravating but it is was it is. Skrait up black for me Gobble.





That's what sucks, very little cell coverage at work, even with the cell booster antennaes.



Mudbro be like his coffe like his wimmenzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

Gotta crash.  Neighbor wants me to scrape his roads, gonna trade 'em out for fishing rights to his 3 ponds..


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Morning Blood, wasup?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Download one of many apps that will allow you to set up a VPN (virtual proxy network) and quietly walk around their lo tech filters


Yeah that is a good way to get fired from there........It's been done before, and that fellar don't work there no more.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. They have me blocked from logging onto Gon at work, but I can still surf it. Can post quick replies from phone, but no pics. Have to use iPad for pics, kinda aggravating but it is was it is. Skrait up black for me Gobble.



'tis why I couldn't offer the morning coffee while in Scotland.   No pics from the iphone


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, wasup?


Rollin with the punches bro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck lil sista !!!   Dawn's done told me to quit worrying about a $ and go buy a new one.  Ain't gonna do it.  Lose $5K when you drive it off the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got that right about a new ride. Will neva buy a new one. Honda didn't work out this morning. Mine looked newer than the young one we looked at. Me and Quack in the same boat.  I guess I'm picky too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right about a new ride. Will neva buy a new one. Honda didn't work out this morning. Mine looked newer than the young one we looked at. Me and Quack in the same boat.  I guess I'm picky too.





Best time to buy is when you're in NO hurry.  I've got 4 vehicles in the yard, no hurries, no worries.


Used Honda's with low mileage bring TOP dolla !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Morning Mrs. H. Thought you was gonna get a nap Quackbro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

*Been busy.*

Decided to split some wood this morning. Some we already have cut. Not too bad in the shade. Just have to stay hydrated. Built that splitter about 25 years ago, it sho makes it a lot easier.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Best time to buy is when you're in NO hurry.  I've got 4 vehicles in the yard, no hurries, no worries.
> 
> 
> Used Honda's with low mileage bring TOP dolla !!!


Yep. I was gonna give Cody mine he has always loved it, but I aint driving a car with dents and dingies all ova it. Car was the exact same as mine just newer.


Moonpie1 said:


> Decided to split some wood this morning. Some we already have cut. Not too bad in the shade. Just have to stay hydrated. Built that splitter about 25 years ago, it sho makes it a lot easier.


Mooney= work horse. Aint no grass growing under his feet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dents and dingies is what trucks are for. Not cars.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

You and Mrs. Moonpie been reading the same books Mandy. I think Chief is hands down the work horse for sure!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dents and dingies is what trucks are for. Not cars.




Not mine !!!  That's what 4 wheelers are for !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

What up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Gotz to eat somethings, done got hawngry


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

hydrating here.

2.5 hours of weed eater and then taking down a maple that had the top blown out of it and dangling.  Time to recoop fluids :reeb:


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hydrating here.
> 
> 2.5 hours of weed eater and then taking down a maple that had the top blown out of it and dangling.  Time to recoop fluids :reeb:



Got one more load of stuff to get out of my garage into storage bldg. and that will be next on my agenda after I finish mowing my yard. Got most of it mowed yesterday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Wood is split, a bite of lunch and hydration will commence. This should hold Mrs. Moonpie aka the malicious firebug. Headed out to our sons house and cook some fish a little later. Will catch up later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Replaced my 2 fifty gallon water heaters with one 110 gallon "more efficien" water heater today.... Manly day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Replaced my 2 fifty gallon water heaters with one 110 gallon "more efficien" water heater today.... Manly day!


Insulation, sheet rock hang in and joint tapin and muddin for me  
Don't know where that falls on the manly scale but I do know I'm an extra white itchy mess


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Insulation, sheet rock hang in and joint tapin and muddin for me
> Don't know where that falls on the manly scale but I do know I'm an extra white itchy mess



That's way up on the manly scale also!! You building the boy his own man cave?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's way up on the manly scale also!! You building the boy his own man cave?


Nope. A big pavilion / pool project I did a couple of years ago needed a bathroom/changing room to keep folks from traipsin through the house . They had a 7x12 storage room at the entry gate to the pool end of their house so I'm shrinking the storage section to 5x7 and building a 7x7 bathroom/changing room with access from inside the pool fence


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. A big pavilion / pool project I did a couple of years ago needed a bathroom/changing room to keep folks from traipsin through the house . They had a 7x12 storage room at the entry gate to the pool end of their house so I'm shrinking the storage section to 5x7 and building a 7x7 bathroom/changing room with access from inside the pool fence



Got it! I thought you wuz doin somethin serious!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

They make non itchy insulation now.  just saying


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. A big pavilion / pool project I did a couple of years ago needed a bathroom/changing room to keep folks from traipsin through the house . They had a 7x12 storage room at the entry gate to the pool end of their house so I'm shrinking the storage section to 5x7 and building a 7x7 bathroom/changing room with access from inside the pool fence



Too fancy for my taste. We have an 8 x 16 with 2 bars, a potty,TV, ceiling fan, stereo. That's all you need. we should be on that small plces show.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Made some cornbread... Normally this is a winter thang but I just had a hankerin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Whoops


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Made some cornbread... Normally this is a winter thang but I just had a hankerin!



It is ready for buttering.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Whoops



That's beautiful. In the Summer I like veggies and cornbread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Baked chicken, green bean casserole, cornbread dressing, fried okra!  Better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Dang blood. Just dang. Mouth watering smiley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2016)

Heading to McDonald's to get nuggets and fries ..... Bleck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

Mrs. Miggy made sketti n salit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

Blood done hit a HOMER !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

I bet Bloodbro's MIL will complain  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^  Hmmmmmmm . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

It didn't happen as there are no pics but fried cheeken, salit, stewed zukkinee.

I'd of course traded in a heart beat for blood's fixin's


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I bet Bloodbro's MIL will complain  . . .



She'd been talking out of the otherside of her mouth.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Wait a minute....iz blood from the norf? I ain't never heard of cornbread bein a winter thang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Either way, dang good lookin supra blood's got there.

MizT is makin homemade sloppy joes from scratch, never had it besides from a can mixed in some burger. 

Problem is, she started too late. Got to let the sauce cook down til most of the liquid is gone and thickens. Taste good so far, but we're waiting on it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Didn't get much of nothin accomplished that I wanted to today. Kept getting side tracked with extra curricular activities that weren't part of the original plan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Have any of y'all tried the Sriracha ketchup yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Either way, dang good lookin supra blood's got there.
> 
> MizT is makin homemade sloppy joes from scratch, never had it besides from a can mixed in some burger.
> 
> Problem is, she started too late. Got to let the sauce cook down til most of the liquid is gone and thickens. Taste good so far, but we're waiting on it.





Should produce some purtay good gasssssssssss....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Resident deer are here feeding under the pear tree like clock work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Should produce some purtay good gasssssssssss....



I'm gonna find out directly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

A little spike buck and doe that are twins from last year. When momma shows up she'll have her little late drop fawns form this year. They just are losing their spots. Any of'em sure would taste good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2016)

Quackbro, you gonna go ahead and get a NEW truck?


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Never tole nobody before. Ain shed but one tear since Mama died, heard this song and got a lil blurry vision. She was way pass time to go. Kinda weird Axel brought it outa me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2016)

Quacks fisin ta git drownded


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2016)

OK drivelers it must be time to get up and shake a leg or something like that this morning.  I've got lots of things to do today that I couldn't do yesterday so I'm going to get an early start this morning and go up to the country and check all of my trailcams and put out a few more cams  along with more food.  Those deer just love the sound of the dinner-bell ringing.  

And speaking of dinner-bell, I am hungry so I better stop by the "Awful House" this morning and maybe get one of those "Allstar" breakfast to help me get my mojo on today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Good morning EE. Gonna try and catch some feeshes this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2016)

Mernin gents  coffee time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin gents  coffee time



Agree





morning EE and Moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

Mernin kids


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2016)

morning BOG, MC, double E, Gobblin & MP

Thanks for the coffee G

I looked back at this page, but need to see what BOG cooked up yesterday - he been whipping up some good looking vittles here lately


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2016)

We drove down to Woodbury yesterday and bought some peaches.

Peach Ice cream
Peach Cobbler
Peach Upside Down cake ( my favorite )
Just peaches.

For some reason I dreamed up peach tacos - musta been peach salsa


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2016)

cramer said:


> We drove down to Woodbury yesterday and bought some peaches.
> 
> Peach Ice cream
> Peach Cobbler
> ...



Made peach salsa this year.   Spicy and goot 2


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Made peach salsa this year.   Spicy and goot 2



Do tell sir!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

New water heater ain't playing around! Recovery time dang near the same time as a gas water heater!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> New water heater ain't playing around! Recovery time dang near the same time as a gas water heater!



Hot water sure is nice to have on demand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hot water sure is nice to have on demand.



Sure is...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kidding. This is the lobby.





Me and the little man stayed there a few months back, not a bad little place. Other than the pool was closed but no sign stating that and I wasn't told prior to check in







Jeff C. said:


> Have any of y'all tried the Sriracha ketchup yet?



No I haven't ,  but the Sriracha mayo is not bad


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh and good morning everyone


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2016)

morning Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

Praying for the folks in Mississippi and Louisiana! The flood waters have devastated some areas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2016)

Met the new neighbors yesterday, they drank more than me !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Met the new neighbors yesterday, they drank more than me !!!



Sound like good folks... Any hot chicks?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sound like good folks... Any hot chicks?



His wife is SMOKIN !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His wife is SMOKIN !!!



Uncle Creepy gonna be inviting her to da pool


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

Installed 2 window unit AC's up at the ol home place at least until I can get a new AC system installed, what a pain in the butt. 

My refrigerator is leaking water from the bottom inside of it, MizT said the oven is working right, my truck is making a noise, possibly a wheel bearing. Hope it isn't the rearend.

When it rains it pours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh, did I mention I've got wayyyyy too much grass to cut?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Uncle Creepy gonna be inviting her to da pool




She's a sweetheart too !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> Installed 2 window unit AC's up at the ol home place at least until I can get a new AC system installed, what a pain in the butt.
> 
> My refrigerator is leaking water from the bottom inside of it, MizT said the oven is working right, my truck is making a noise, possibly a wheel bearing. Hope it isn't the rearend.
> 
> When it rains it pours.





Chief done gotz da Pookie luck, sorry bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's a sweetheart too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bout to drive me nuts!


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Installed 2 window unit AC's up at the ol home place at least until I can get a new AC system installed, what a pain in the butt.
> 
> My refrigerator is leaking water from the bottom inside of it, MizT said the oven is working right, my truck is making a noise, possibly a wheel bearing. Hope it isn't the rearend.
> 
> When it rains it pours.





Dang Chief, that's a lot at one time


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Evening folks. Just got home from the lake. Scuffed em up pretty good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2016)

home from the mtns.  truck unpacked.   too hot to fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Dang Chief, that's a lot at one time



Probly forgot somethin on that list. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening folks. Just got home from the lake. Scuffed em up pretty good.



Oh really?  

Glad to hear it, Moonbro.




gobbleinwoods said:


> home from the mtns.  truck unpacked.   too hot to fish.



10-4 on the hot fish, afternoon coffeebro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Squealers.*

We hit em early and had it on the trailer by 1:30.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> We hit em early and had it on the trailer by 1:30.



FISH FRYYYYYY.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2016)

Army worms in the bermuda hay fields.   Having them mowed as I type.  Don't see any in the yard however.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Army worms in the bermuda hay fields.   Having them mowed as I type.  Don't see any in the yard however.



Yikes.....them bad boys can do some heavy duty damage quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow.....lots of activity since my last post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2016)

"Hey" Jeff C., you'll know what I mean.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

sleepy tadeff mon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Morning kids!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Dang Blood, You surely do look mighty lonely in here this morning.  

I am not the only one that has noticed that you have become a top notch "chef" recently and have been cooking up all sorts of delicious looking meals in the process.  

Hopefully Gobblin will be along shortly with a big pot full of fresh brewed coffee so that all of us can partake of it and get fully awake. 

I see that Moon has been wreaking havoc on the catfish nation again too.  

Quack will be sneaking over to the new neighbors now asking to borrow some "SUGAR" !!!!     I understand that he is also offering some free "swimming lessons" too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Morning Blood. You been cooking up some fine chow. Trying to rain a little at 31220. EE, I too am waiting on some of that jump start liquid. We managed to snag another good mess.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Blood, You surely do look mighty lonely in here this morning.
> 
> I am not the only one that has noticed that you have become a top notch "chef" recently and have been cooking up all sorts of delicious looking meals in the process.
> 
> ...





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. You been cooking up some fine chow. Trying to rain a little at 31220. EE, I too am waiting on some of that jump start liquid. We managed to snag another good mess.



Thanks fellas! Hope you have a great start to the week! 
Send me some rain Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2016)

EE is up early today.

moonbro, morning

Haven't stepped outside this morning.   Other than trying to rain on moon what is the weather report?

I need water to make seconds.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Moon, are you sure that you are not using one of those old fashioned telephones that was used many years ago to bring those catfish to the surface?????  Then the person in the boat could just reach out with a big dip-net and scoop those catfish right up into the frying pan shortly thereafter.  


Or as an alternate, you might try this super-quick method for a faster response.  (Fasten your seatbelt tight on this method though).   

PS:  I can help you with the "telephoning method" with this early 1940's model that was my Fathers before Clarks Hill Lake was built BUT I don't like to create big waves such as option number 2.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Morning Gobble, thanks for the brew. I think the rain is just northwest of us. Dang!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, EE! We actually use more conventional methods like a reel and rod.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Wow, EE! We actually use more conventional methods like a reel and rod.




EERRR.....what is a rod and reel ????????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Gobblin, I surely appreciate you supplying all of us drivelers with some of the very best eye opening liquid anywhere.  

I thought about you enjoying the mountains over the weekend and I plead guilty..........as I was "green with envy" too.  

It was 97° degrees yesterday afternoon in the shade up in the country and the heat index must have been around 212° it seemed.  My clothes were soaking wet and when I got home, I immediately took a shower and got dang near nekkid while sitting right in front of a fan just trying to stay cool while drinking a glass of Gatorade.  After resting, I cooked up some hamburgers and hot dogs and some delicious grilled Vidalia onions "on top of George Foreman's head.  My supper was really good last night as my hamburger and hotdog was loaded with onions and some of Keeb's pear relish.  Man, my supper was  awesome for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2016)

EE, I did the maintenance on the property Sat morn and the clothes I took off were still wet when I put them in the washing machine last night.   

mornin bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Not bad at all outside this morning!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, I did the maintenance on the property Sat morn and the clothes I took off were still wet when I put them in the washing machine last night.
> 
> mornin bloodbro




Gosh, I was hoping that it would have been somewhat cooler up there.  I love that area especially in the fall when it is kind of frosty in the mornings.   


I just noticed that this driveler thread is winding down pretty fast SO somebody needs to get busy on coming up with another "catchy title" so that we can find the new "Driveler Thread" when it appears.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobble, EE, moon. Another day, another nickel 95.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Dun watered the ferns an put away da hose! It's a hard life up in herea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks



Mornin Wy


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2016)

Where'd da weekend go???  Last day of signups was B.i.z.z.y.!!

 How ya'll are?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Just a quick drive-by to say Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Jeffro, Wycliff, Keebs and to the rest of you knuckle dragging drivelers today.  I hope that all of you will have a great day and pass it on.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 




Keebs said:


> Where'd da weekend go???  Last day of signups was B.i.z.z.y.!!
> 
> How ya'll are?


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Installed 2 window unit AC's up at the ol home place at least until I can get a new AC system installed, what a pain in the butt.
> 
> My refrigerator is leaking water from the bottom inside of it, MizT said the oven is working right, my truck is making a noise, possibly a wheel bearing. Hope it isn't the rearend.
> 
> When it rains it pours.



Well at least the oven _is_ working.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

Well I  guess I missed everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Installed 2 window unit AC's up at the ol home place at least until I can get a new AC system installed, what a pain in the butt.
> 
> My refrigerator is leaking water from the bottom inside of it, MizT said the oven is working right, my truck is making a noise, possibly a wheel bearing. Hope it isn't the rearend.
> 
> When it rains it pours.



We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!



Sorry to hear that Blood but we will be praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA



Wow, that's not gonna be cheap


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!


Prayers for your dad Blood!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA


My ice maker is unhooked for that very same reason right now. I do miss it though. We went thru a rash of water problems bout 4 yrs ago. I hate it for you.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!


  for ya'll............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA


daaaaang!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Well at least the oven _is_ working.



Dangit!  



blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!



Hoping for some better news Blood. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA



Holy Cow, hate to hear that. Fortunately we caught this before it got real bad. Jag discovered while standing next to the fridge one day barefooted while talking to me. several hardwood tongue and groove boards are now cupped. My subfloor is probably ok because I had a liner on top of it and it's a small area with a small slow leak


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!




Sorry to hear Blood, prayers sent.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just recently found a small pinhead hole in the water line to our ice maker. No telling how long it was been leaking. Chris went under the house and said we are going to have to replace the whole flooring and sub flooring in living room and down the hall. Wonder how much THAT'S gonna cost.  Yes. we pop our own ice now. No more ice makers. EVA





OUCH, that's gonna leave a $$$$ mark.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2016)

Just 2 nights this week, then gotta work the weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 2 nights this week, then gotta work the weekend.



On my 4 fronts then off for 7


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleeped two eyewerez and got woke up to a phone call saying my dad is back in the hospital! More heart issues! .... It sure is tough seeing your parents age and go through all the messages that comes with it!



Sorry to hear this.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2016)

blood,  sent for your Daddy and hoping for a speedy recovery.

MsH22,  hope the joists are not rotted.   I've had the same before too and it is no fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> On my 4 fronts then off for 7





Where ya headed ??  Got some thunder rolling in the MON...


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where ya headed ??  Got some thunder rolling in the MON...



Probably nowhere Lil Wy is back in school so that limits the possibilities


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2016)

Next time you feel like complaining about something.... Think of this guy!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, Wy, Jeff, Miggy, Gobble and Blood. Prayers for your dad and family Blood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Next time you feel like complaining about something.... Think of this guy!



Well, there goes my appetite.  Dangit man !!! 




Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Wy, Jeff, Miggy, Gobble and Blood. Prayers for your dad and family Blood.




Hiya Moonbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2016)

Ya'll have a good evening !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro, Wy, Jeff, Miggy, Gobble and Blood. Prayers for your dad and family Blood.



Whut up Moon. You get all them fish cleaned and ready to fry up?


----------



## Wycliff (Aug 15, 2016)

Later, I'm heading to the house


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2016)

blood, you are sicksicksick


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Next time you feel like complaining about something.... Think of this guy!



You ain't right. But me and Chris' prayers are with you and family.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood, you are sicksicksick





Gobblin, all that I could hear was OINK, OINK, OINK !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2016)

Will somebody PLEASE fire up another Driveler thread and SOON TOO !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I had no idea that kracker was knocking on Heaven's door the day I went to see him, but I did tell him that the Woody's family were pulling for him. When I left This song came to me. Thanks for talking me in to it. One day later Jeff C called me and said kracker went to heaven.


----------

